# Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de



## sunny2007w (18 Oktober 2007)

Hallo
leider bin ich auch reingefallen auf eine Abofalle mit meiner Anmeldung auf der Seite tiere-infos.de  vom Betreiber Online Content Ltd. mit Sitz in Wiesbaden!Habe erst durch eine Rechnung per Mail, die ich erst bekommen habe nach dem die 4 Wochen Widerruffrist abgelaufen sind, gescheckt, das dies eine kostenpflichtige Seite ist, die von mir aber nicht gewollt ist. 
War ganz entsetzt und hat mir so manche schlaflose Nacht bereitet, bis ich mich im Internet schlau gemacht habe und per Musterbrief Widerruf per Einschreiben mit Rückschein eingereicht habe.
Scheint aber nicht viel zu nützen, denn gestern kam die erste Mahnung per Mail zur Zahlungsaufforderung und eine Mail, das sie meinen Widerruf nicht anerkennen.
Wer hat noch die gleiche schlechte Erfahrung mit dieser Seite gemacht und wie ist es ausgegangen? Muß ich noch weitere Widerrufe schreiben, oder soll ich weitere Mahnungen ignorieren? Wie weit ist der Betreiber gegangen? Ich wäre um jeden Rat dankbar.


----------



## Immo (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*



sunny2007w schrieb:


> wäre um jeden Rat dankbar.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Rudi4help (2 November 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*

Hallo Sunny2007

unser 9-jähriger Sohn hat auf Suche nach hilfreichen Infos für seine Hausaufgaben über die Internet-Seite "www.tiere-infos.de" eine Rechnung über 59,95 bei ONLINE CONTENT LTD ausgelöst.
1. Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind nichtig - der Anbieter ist in der Pflicht, nachzuweisen, dass er einen rechtskräftigen Vertrag geschlossen hat - kann er in diesem Fall nicht
2. Der versteckte Hinweis zum kostenpflichtigen Vertrag auf der Anmelde-Seite des Anbietersist [.....]
3. Die Rechungen und Mahnungen sind [........]
Ich habe Strafantrag bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft gestellt (Betrug, Nötigung). Vorteil: es kostet kein Geld und in das laufende Verfahren hat "die Beklagte" keine rechtlichen Möglichkeiten, ihre Forderungen gerichtlich durchzusetzen.

Nach Sichtung Deiner Sachlage folgende Tipps:
[.......]
Am besten ebenso Klage erheben. Unbedingt im Internet auf den Seiten Verbraucherschutz etc. Recherchieren - hier findest Du weitere wertvolle Hinweise (wie z.B. BIZZ-Video von KABEL1 gegen die vorherige [.......]-Firma NET-ONLINE).
Wenn es Dir hilft schreibe mir eine Mail - ich helfe Dir gerne weiter (garantiert kostenfrei und ohne Tricks !!)
Ich bin kein Anwalt aber verfüge über umfassende Rechtskenntnis - und ein hilfreiches privates Anwalts-Netzwerk für Rückfragen (alte Schlufreunde etc.)
Gruss Rudi4help

_Teile aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## dvill (3 November 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*



Rudi4help schrieb:


> ... und ein hilfreiches privates Anwalts-Netzwerk für Rückfragen (alte Schlufreunde etc.)


Da lohnt es sich, vor der Erteilung unsinniger Ratschläge noch mal nachzufragen.

Die Verbraucherzentrale konnte jedenfalls eine Abmahnung nicht zustellen:

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2007.pdf ( Seite 8 )


----------



## katzenjens (3 November 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Komisch,

dabei haben die sogar einen Briefkasten....

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## dieter_w (3 November 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*



katzenjens schrieb:


> dabei haben die sogar einen Briefkasten....


Naja, schon. Aber bei einem Einschreiben mit Rückschein wird's dort schon problematisch. 
Erfahrungsgemäß ist dort meist *nur* ein Briefkasten. Jedoch niemand, der eine Unterschrift leisten könnte.


----------



## blowfish (3 November 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de tiere-infos.de*



Rudi4help schrieb:


> Ich habe Strafantrag bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft gestellt (Betrug, Nötigung). Vorteil: es kostet kein Geld


und bringt auch nichts. Warum Betrug und Nötigung?
Es geht doch darum ob ein Vertrag besteht oder nicht.
Na ja deine Anzeige wird ca. 1JAhr dauern, dann bekommst du die Einstellung und bis dahin weiter Ningelpost vom Anbieter.:scherzkeks:


----------



## Rudi4help (3 November 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd*

Hallo Blowfish und Dvill,

Eure Rechtskenntnis kann ich nicht beurteilen, viel kann es nicht sein.
Evtl. arbeitet Ihr für die Firma. Einfach etwas "added value geben" - unsinniges rumgeblöcke hilft nicht !


----------



## dvill (3 November 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*



Rudi4help schrieb:


> Eure Rechtskenntnis kann ich nicht beurteilen


Hat auch keiner verlangt. Klappe halten reicht.


----------



## Spieluhr (21 November 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*

Hallo,

hab dasselbe Problem. Hatte mich vor einem Monat, dort angemeldet. Als ich dann durch reinen Zufall die Kosten gesehen hab, habe ich sofort eine Email geschrieben, das ich den 'Vertrag' mit sofortiger Wirkung stornieren/kündigen möchte.
Jetzt nach diesem Monat habe ich meine erste Rechnung erhalten.Als ich dort angerufen habe und nachgefragt habe was mit Kündigung ist, hat nur eine sehr unfreundliche Dame am Telefon gesagt, das ich durch meine angebliche 'Aktivierung' verpflichtet sei, die Rechnung zu zahlen.
Da ich die Seite aber seitdem Tag der Registrierung nicht genutzt habe, möchte ich nur Ungern ein solch hohen Betrag zahlen.
Zumal die Kosten nicht ersichtlich wurden. Leider weiß ich jetzt nicht was ich machen soll, ich lese mir grad allerhand Informationen zu Thema durch, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob Ich nun zahlen soll oder lieber einen weiteren Widerspruch schreiben soll.

Hat jemand eine Idee für mich? 

MfG
Spieluhr


----------



## katzenjens (21 November 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*

... lesen und zurücklehnen...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

[offtopic]
Nun hat der Sascha sich solche Mühe gemacht und wunderschöne Zusammenstellungen über die 
"Nutzlosbranche" gemacht und die Betroffenen können oder wollen nicht lesen und / oder verstehen :wall:
[/offtopic]


----------



## Spieluhr (21 November 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*

Das hab ich ja bereits(habs mir auch ausgedruckt zur Sichheit), aber irgendwie hab ich trotzdem Panik...tut mir leid >o<


----------



## katzenjens (21 November 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*

Hallo,

ausdrucken alleine reicht nicht. LESEN und VERSTEHEN und schon ist die Panik wie weggeblasen.

Wer hat Angst vor einem Briefkasten in WI-Amöneburg ?!

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*



Spieluhr schrieb:


> aber irgendwie hab ich trotzdem Panik...tut mir leid >o<


Warum?  Nur weil die den üblichen Drohquark verbreiten? Lies mal das hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50003


----------



## Spieluhr (21 November 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*

Da hast du allerdings recht. Tut mir leid, ich mich lass durch solche Sachen immer sehr aufregen. Zum Glück gibts diese Community. Sonst hätte ich den Kram prompt bezahlt.

Ich hoffe das alles gut ausgeht...


----------



## Spieluhr (28 November 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*

So nachdem sie sich eine weile nicht mehr gemeldet hatten, taten sie es heute wieder...sollte man darauf reagieren?Oder sollte ich ab jetzt die folgenden Emails ignorieren?

Email 1


> "Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau ,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Tiere-Infos.de
> 
> ...


Email 2:



> "Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau ,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Tiere-Infos.de
> 
> ...


Vor allem finde ich interessant, das ich 5 euro extra zahlen soll, damit sie mich löschen...


----------



## katzenjens (28 November 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo,

es wurde hier zwar schon zig-mal durchgekaut. Warum reagieren? Ausser einer Drohkulisse passiert nix. EMail und Post sammeln und abheften, das wars. Die Herrschaften können Dir gar nix, da sie dafür aus ihrer Anonymität ausbrechen müssten. Das wiederum würde die Lebenserwartung dieser Gesellen drastisch verkürzen. Fass die Rechnungen / Mahnungen einfach so auf, als ob Dich in der Fussgängerzone jemand nach nem Euro fragt, Du dankend ablehnst und er dann entgegnet "Du wirst in der Hölle schmoren!".

Also, bitte die immer wieder geposteten Links lesen und verstehen oder einfach glauben was die alten Hasen hier schreiben.

Anders ausgedrückt, jeder, der Angst vor den Drohungen der Nutzlosbranche hat oder gar bezahlt ist doof :scherzkeks: .

Viele Grüße,
Jens

... heute ohne Links, da anscheinend nutzlos :cry:


----------



## Niclas (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Nicht mehr ganz neu, erklärt aber einiges zum "Werdegang"  des Ladens 

 Online Content Ltd. übernimmt Geschäfte der NETContent Ltd.

Ergebnisse von ungefähr 2.040 für tiere-infos.de
.


----------



## honeyfunny64 (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo muß mich auch mal hier einklinken. Bin nämlich auch tiere-info geschädigt. Meine Tochter hat sich angemeldet und ich wurde mit letzten Mahnungen traktiert. Hab mich dann dummerweise dazu hinreissen lassen zu zahlen. Könnt mir echt in den ...beißen:wall: Kann man den da noch irgend etwas tun????


----------



## katzenjens (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo,

da Überweisungen in der Regel nicht rückgängig zu machen sind, siehts halt schlecht aus.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Gomacinda (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de Widerruf OK?*

Hallo,

ich , die immer darauf achtet, keine kostenpflichtige Angebote im Internet zu nutzen, bin auf tiere-infos.de reingefallen. Allerdings eher unfreiwillig, das ist das Fiese! Ich bin nicht Alleinnutzer des Computers, und irgendjemand dachte wohl, er oder sie tut mir einen Gefallen, wenn er in meinem Namen an diesem blöden Gewinnspiel auf tiere-infos.de teilnimmt. Leider kann ich auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen, wer wann was an dem Computer gemacht hat. 
Nachdem ich diese komische Mail mit einem Bestätigungslink in meinem Postfach gefunden habe, habe ich diesen Link natürlich NICHT in den Browser kopiert und sofort per Mail einen Widerruf geschickt. Morgen bekommen die das auch noch per Einwurfeinschreiben (von einem Rückschein wurde mir abgeraten, da es sich bei der Firma mit "Sitz" in Oberursel wohl nur um eine Briefkastenfirma handelt. Was meint ihr?).
 Ich stelle euch hier mal meinen Widerspruch, den ich morgen schicken will, rein. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das so lassen kann. Ich habe mich in verschiedenen Foren eingelesen und mich durch mehrere Musterbriefe geklickt und dann etwas zusammengestellt. Kann mir da eventuell irgendeine Formulierung zum Verhängnis werden? Eher nicht, oder? Zahlen werde ich auf keinen Fall, und wenn die noch so viele Mahnungen schicken. Ich bin da aber leider ziemlich zart besaitet und werde bei eventuellen Mahn- und Inkassobescheiden dieser [...] leider viele schlaflose  Nächte und wohl ein Magengeschwür bekommen :cry:


Absender:
Name
Straße
Ort

Anschrift Empfänger:
Online Content Ltd.
Zimmersmühlenweg 11
61440 Oberursel/Ts. 

Director: [...]

URL: ht*p://w*w.Tiere-Infos.de
E-Mail: [email protected]
Telefax: +49 180/5512050-7 (14 Cent / Minute)

Hauptsitz:
ONLINE CONTENT LTD
5 JUPITER HOUSE, CALLEVA PARK
ALDERMASTON
READING
BERKSHIRE RG7 8NN 
Director: [...]
E-Mail: [email protected]

*Betreff: *Widerruf: Anfechtung von angeblichem und unwissentlichem Vertragsabschluss auf w*w.Tiere-Infos.de am 22.12.2007, Rücktritt gemäß §§ 5e, 6 Konsumentenschutzgesetz 

											24.12.2007

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 
hiermit widerrufe ich, [Name], heute am 24.12.2007 erneut die Teilnahme an der Datenbank Tiere-Infos.de. Ein Widerruf ist Ihnen bereits am 22.12.2007 per E-Mail an die Adresse [email protected] zugegegangen.
Ich habe unaufgefordert eine E-Mail mit einem Bestätigungslink erhalten, mich aber bei Ihrem Service nicht angemeldet und damit keine Willenserklärung abgegeben. Ich habe die Teilnahme an Ihrer Datenbank nicht veranlasst und fechte daher den angeblich zustande gekommenen Vertrag an. Da gemäß Punkt 5 Ihrer AGBs ein Widerrufsrecht besteht, ist ein etwaig geschlossener Vertrag nur schwebend wirksam und kann durch rechtzeitigen Widerspruch zu Fall gebracht werden.
Nachdem ich unaufgefordert eine Mail mit dem Bestätigungslink und den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) erhalten habe, habe ich in den AGB auf Ihrer Website w*w.Tiere-Infos.de den Nutzungspreis erfahren und lege Einspruch ein. 

Ich habe die Teilnahme an Ihrer Datenbank nicht veranlasst, habe keinerlei Interesse an der Teilnahme und widerrufe die Teilnahme daher, wie in Punkt 5 Ihrer AGBs genannt:
_
5. WIDERRUFSRECHT

Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb einem Monat ohne Angaben von Gründen in Textform (z. B. Brief, Fax, e-mail) widerrufen._

Den Bestätigungslink in der E-Mail habe ich ebenfalls nicht aktiviert, da ich mich nicht bei Ihrem Dienst angemeldet und eine Nutzung daher nicht angefordert habe. Somit habe ich keine einschlägige Willenserklärung und Zustimmung abgegeben und Ihr Angebot niemals genutzt! 

Sie schreiben in Ihren AGB: _Im Übrigen erhält der Nutzer mit Vertragsschluss sämtliche Informationen sowie die Teilnahmebedingungen in Textform._ Da ich den Link nicht aktiviert habe, habe ich außer der AGB im Anhang keine weiteren Informationen erhalten, was Punkt 3e) Ihrer AGBs und damit den gesamten Vorgang zu einem Vertragsabschluss unvollständig und somit unwirksam macht. Es ist also kein Vertrag zu den von Ihnen behaupteten Konditionen zustande gekommen.

Es fehlt insoweit an einem wirksamen Vertragsschluss. Das zu zahlende Entgelt taucht erst nach dem Herunterscrollen im Kleingedruckten auf, sodass jeder durchschnittliche Nutzer davon ausgehen muss, dass 
es sich nicht um ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot handelt. Dieser Umstand ist als arglistige Täuschung zu werten, aufgrund derer der in der Folge angeblich durch Drücken des Buttons „Ja“ eingegangene Vertrag nicht zustande gekommen ist. Zahlungsinformationen zu in der von Ihnen verwendeten Form und Platzierung werden als unzulässig angesehen. Eine entsprechende Klausel ist nach einer Entscheidung des Amtsgerichts München 
vom 16.01.2007 (AZ: 161 C 23695/06) als überraschend anzusehen. Es fehlt somit bereits an zwei übereinstimmenden Willenserklärungen und damit an einem wirksamen Vertrag. Das erst durch Herunterscrollen sichtbare Kleingedruckte steht auch im Konflikt mit der deutschen Preisangabenverordnung, 
in der gefordert wird, dass Preisangaben leicht erkennbar und deutlich lesbar oder sonst gut wahrnehmbar sein müssen. Nachdem die Kostenpflichtigkeit und die Höhe der Kosten nicht klar und verständlich vor Abgabe der Anmeldung mitgeteilt wurden, ist zusätzlich in mehrfacher Hinsicht den Anforderungen des Gesetzes über Fernabsatzverträge nicht Rechnung getragen worden. 

Darüber hinaus wäre ein Vertrag auch wegen Sittenwidrigkeit nichtig, weil die von Ihnen angebotene Leistung offensichtlich in einem krassen Missverhältnis zu dem verlangten Entgelt steht. Hilfsweise und rein vorsorglich erkläre ich hiermit auch eine Anfechtung wegen Irrtums und arglistiger Täuschung gemäß §§ 119 und 123 BGB. Ihr Angebot ist von vornherein darauf ausgelegt, den Nutzer über die Kostenpflichtigkeit zu täuschen. 

Die gesamte Vertragsgestaltung ist somit mangelhaft und bereits aus diesem Grunde ist eine Rechtsgültigkeit des Vertrages zu verneinen. In eventu trete ich mit Verweis auf §§ 5e, 6 Konsumentenschutzgesetz von dem angeblich geschlossenen Vertrag mit Ihrer Firma mit sofortiger Wirkung zurück. Da Sie die gesetzlichen Erfordernisse gemäß §§ 5e, 6 Konsumentenschutzgesetz nicht erfüllt haben, ist mein eventuell unwissentlich geschlossener Vertrag mit Ihrer Firma ungültig und Forderungen mir gegenüber hinfällig. 

Darüber hinaus erfolgte Ihre Widerrufsbelehrung nicht ordnungsgemäß und genügt somit nicht den gesetzlichen Anforderungen. In Ihren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen schreiben Sie: Zu Gunsten des Nutzers wird von einem Erhalt dieser Belehrung dann ausgegangen, wenn dem Nutzer dieser Text zusammen mit der die Vertragsannahme erklärenden Email des Betreibers übermittelt worden ist.
Die Widerrufsbelehrung war nicht im Text der E-Mail enthalten. Eine Belehrung ausschließlich im Rahmen der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen ist nach den vom BGH entwickelten Anforderungen jedoch nicht ausreichend. Ein solcher Hinweis verstößt gegen das Deutlichkeitsgebot. Gemäß §355 BGB erlischt das Widerrufsrecht nicht, wenn der Verbraucher nicht ordnungsgemäß über sein Widerrufsrecht belehrt worden ist. Sie haben die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Form der Widerrrufsbelehrung nicht eingehalten, was zu einem Fortbestehen des Widerrufsrechts führt.

*Ich habe die Teilnahme an Ihrem Service nicht selbst veranlasst, keinerlei Dienste in Anspruch genommen und die in den AGB genannte Widerrufsfrist eingehalten. Die Textform für den Widerruf habe ich ebenfalls gewahrt. Der Widerruf ist damit rechtens und beendet diese Angelegenheit. *Jegliche Forderungen Ihrerseits sind daher aus den vorstehend genannten Gründen unberechtigt und werden unverzüglich meinem Rechtsschutz übergeben. 

Ein erster Widerruf ging Ihnen bereits am 22.12.2007 per E-Mail an die in den AGBs angegebene E-Mail-Adresse ([email protected]) zu.

*Ich ersuche Sie um eine schriftliche Bestätigung spätestens binnen 14 Tagen a) für den Erhalt dieses Widerrufschreibens und b) über die Nichtigkeit des Vertrages und der damit verbundenen Forderungen und darauf folgend um Löschung meines Accounts und meiner sämtlichen bei Ihnen gespeicherten Daten. Darüber hinaus untersage ich Ihnen ausdrücklich die Weitergabe meiner Daten an Dritte.* Andernfalls werde ich unter Hinzuziehung eines Rechtsbeistandes Strafanzeige gegen Sie erstatten. Die daraus und aus einer negativen Feststellungsklage entstehenden Kosten gehen dann selbstverständlich zu Ihren Lasten. Screenshots Ihrer Seite und der E-Mail, die Sie an meine Adresse gesendet haben, existieren und werden im Falle eines Rechtsstreits gegen Sie verwendet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
[Unterschrift]

Meint ihr, ich kann das so lassen? Es wäre echt toll, wenn ihr mir so schnell wie möglich antworten könntet, damit ich den Widerruf noch vor den Feiertagen senden kann. 
Tausend Dank und Grüße,
Gom

_[Namen, gefährdene Links und Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Gomacinda (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Noch ein kleiner Zusatz:
Ich werde auch noch versuchen, den Widerruf morgen per Fax zu senden, da habe ich ja dann mit der Sendebestätigung und der Nummer eine tatsächliche Bescheinigung, dass ich den Widerruf gesendet habe. Beim Einschreiben wird ja nur bestätigt, dass irgendwas an die geschickt wurde. Hoffentlich finde ich irgendwo ein Fax. Außerdem bekommen die den Text nochmals per Mail!

Was mich nur gerade etwas verwirrt ist, dass in den Foren eigentlich immer von einer Adresse in Wiesbaden die Rede ist:
Online Content LTD.
Wiesbadener Landstrasse 16
65203 Wiesbaden – Amöneburg

Diese Adresse sollte laut einem Forumsbeitrag vom November 2007 auch z.B. bei every-game.com stehen und wurde auch so zitiert. Wenn ich jetzt die ABGs aufrufe, steht da aber die Adresse in Oberursel.
Schon komisch, oder ...?


----------



## dvill (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Zwei Jahre Erfahrungen mit Kostenfallen besagen, dass es nicht sinnvoll ist, selbstgefrickelte Schreiben aufzusetzen. Es gibt Vorlagen bei den Verbraucherzentralen oder hier im Forum.

Die Erfahrung lehrt weiter, dass die Versendung von Widersprüchen in der Regel ohne Auswirkung bleibt. Schreiben von Betroffenen werden weder gelesen noch berücksichtigt, bestenfalls durch formalisierte Drohschreiben beantwortet. Die weitere Belästigung mit Drohschreiben wird weder durch Widerspruchsschreiben noch durch Zahlungen beeinflusst.


----------



## Balljunge (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Gomacinda schrieb:


> Was mich nur gerade etwas verwirrt ist, dass in den Foren eigentlich immer von einer Adresse in Wiesbaden die Rede ist:
> Online Content LTD.
> Wiesbadener Landstrasse 16
> 65203 Wiesbaden – Amöneburg
> ...


Warum komisch? So wie die ihre Firmennamen ändern, ändern sie auch öfters ihre Adresse und Bankverbindung.


----------



## Gomacinda (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo dvill,

danke für deine Antwort. Also sollte ich meinen Widerruf so nicht verwenden, sondern lieber einen Musterbrief verwenden? Das Problem ist, dass sich alle gefundenen Musterbriefe auf den Widerruf nach Rechnungserhalt beziehen. Bei mir ist die Sache aber erst gestern abend gewesen und ich habe sofort sowas ähnliches per Mail geschickt (allerdings ohne die ganzen Paragraphen, nur, dass ich mich da nicht selbst angemeldet habe und daher keinen Vertrag mit denen geschlossen habe). Eien Rechnung habe ich also noch gar nicht erhalten, keine Leistungen in Anspruch genommen (weil ich ja den Link nicht angeklickt und somit auch keine Zugangsdaten erhalten habe) und auch nur in den AGBs auf die Widerrufsfrist hingewiesen wurde, was ja laut Deutlichkeitsgebot nicht rechtens ist. 
Will das gerne so schnell wie möglich über die Bühne bringen. Kennst du dich da vielleicht aus und könntest mir bei der (Um) Formulierung (eines Musterbriefs) ein wenig helfen? Das wäre toll. Theoretisch weiß ich ja, dass ich mir wegen eines Schufa-Eintrags eigentlich keine Sorgen machen brauche, weil das ja eigentlich meines Wissens nur die Schufa-Partner können und nur, wenn ich einer Schufa-Klauses zugestimmt habe (von Schufa steht in deren AGBs aber nichts). Die gespeicherte IP ändert sich ja auch jedes Mal, wenn ich mich über meinen Provider anmelde, von daher weiß ich nicht, inwieweit die damit überhaupt was anfangen können (abgesehen davon, dass sie da ohn e Gerichtsbeschluss eigentlich auch gar nicht rankommen). Aber ich bin da eben sehr zart besaitet und habe einfach keine Lust auf langwieriges Hin und Her oder einen Anwalt.:cry:

Danke und Grüße,
Gom


----------



## jupp11 (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Gomacinda schrieb:


> Aber ich bin da eben sehr zart besaitet und habe einfach keine Lust auf langwieriges Hin und Her oder einen Anwalt.:cry:


Das Affentheater nörgeliger Mahnungen ist vorprogrammiert, aber wie kommst du zu der Befürchtung, 
es würde mehr dabei rauskommen, was den Einsatz eines Anwaltes erfordert? Hier im Forum hab ich seit
 Beginn der Pseudokostenlosseiten vor zwei Jahren noch nie etwas davon gelesen. Werden woanders
 solche Schauermärchen verbreitet? ( Damit meine ich nicht die Kinderschreckmahnungen. Da steht 
mit Begeisterung kompletter Unfug drin)


----------



## dvill (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hier ist eine recht praktische Anleitung der Verbraucherzentrale HH.


----------



## Gomacinda (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

was mich nur nervt ist, dass es die Adresse meiner Eltern ist und die Post dann im Falle der Fälle dahin kommt. Nicht falsch verstehen, falsche Angaben habe ich nicht gemacht, aber ich bin nur noch selten dort, habe einen Zweitwohnsitz in einer anderen Stadt. Ich habe halt keine Lust, dass meine Eltern die ganzen Briefe im Kasten haben.

Ausserdem ärgere ich mich echt, dass ich jetzt kurz vor Weihnachten so einen Mist an der Backe habe. Ich, die immer so vorsichtig ist, soll jetzt einen Vertrag geschlossen haben. Ich habe ja noch nicht einmal den Bestätigungslink angeklickt. Seriöse Firmen sichern sich ja eigentlich durch solche Aktivierungslinks ab, damit niemand einfach irgendeine Adresse eingeben kann. Schon allein die in den AGBs genannte Vorgehensweise zum Vertragsabschluss macht die Sache sehr unseriös.

Ich werde gleich nochmal nach einem Musterbrief suchen und den umformuliert hier einstellen. Ich wollte eben Verweise auf die ganzen Paragraphen einfügen, damit ich was in der Hand habe. Aber vielleicht sollte ich doch einen Musterbrief nutzen, was meint ihr? Ich möchte das gerne noch morgen früh erledigen, deshalb "hetze" ich jetzt ein wenig. Tut mir leid dafür :-( Aber ich habe heute Nacht schon kaum geschlafen und wollte doch so gerne Weihnachten genießen. Wenn eventuell Inkassobriefe und Mahnungen kommen, werde ich wohl gar kein Auge merh zukriegen :-(


----------



## Gomacinda (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

ach so, jupp, was meinst du mit Kinderschreckmahnungen?


----------



## jupp11 (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Gomacinda schrieb:


> ach so, jupp, was meinst du mit Kinderschreckmahnungen?


Wenn man diese hohlen und dummdreisten   Drohschreiben  so oft gelesen hat 
wie hier und in anderen Foren (User haben die schon hundertemal gepostet) 
sind die  nur noch was, um  unerfahrene User zu erschrecken.  War etwa leger ausgedrückt.


----------



## dvill (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



> *Stand:* Die Abmahnung konnte bisher nicht zugestellt werden.


Aus: Kostenfallen im Internet, Seite 8

Wenn der Postkasten eine ladungsfähige Adresse haben sollte, bitte bei der Verbraucherzentrale weitersagen.


----------



## Gomacinda (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

ach so, danke jupp. ich habe tatsächlich noch keine konkrete Drohung in einem Forum gesehen, immer nur die diese Standardantworten, dass Sie den Widerruf nicht anerkennen. 
Meinst du, ich kann mein Schreiben so lassen? Oder ist es zu lang oder sind irgendwelche haltlosen Unterstellungen in meinen Formulierungen enthalten oder...? Wäre toll ,wenn du mir da helfen könntest.


----------



## Gomacinda (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

eine frage, dvill, was genau ist eine "ladungsfähige Adresse?
Die Adresse ist in den AGBs angegeben, allerdings scheinen die in Oberursel auch nur eien Briefkasten zu haben


----------



## webwatcher (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Gomacinda schrieb:


> Wäre toll ,wenn du mir da helfen könntest.


Sorry, aber *persönliche* Ratschläge "tu dies, tu das" sind  nicht erlaubt. (Rechtsberatungsgesetz)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
4. Absatz


----------



## Balljunge (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Gomacinda schrieb:


> eine frage, dvill, was genau ist eine "ladungsfähige Adresse?
> Die Adresse ist in den AGBs angegeben, allerdings scheinen die in Oberursel auch nur eien Briefkasten zu haben


Schau ins Impressum. Da steht sie. Das ist deren ihr Problem, wenn sie ihren Briefkasten in Deutschland, wenn es nur ein Briefkasten sein sollte, nicht leeren bzw. die Post beim zuständigen Postamt nicht abholen.


----------



## Gomacinda (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Sorry, aber *persönliche* Ratschläge "tu dies, tu das" sind  nicht erlaubt. (Rechtsberatungsgesetz)
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
> 4. Absatz



Ok, tut mir leid, das wusste ich nicht. Ich bin mir nur total unsicher, wie ich den Widerruf formulieren soll bzw. was ich in den Widerruf aufnehmen soll.


----------



## dvill (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Kostenfallen leben ausschließlich von der Angst der durch schwachsinnige Drohschreiben Verunsicherten. Zivilcourage wird benötigt.


----------



## Enrick (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Moin Zusammen !

Ich bin als niedergelassener Tierheilpraktiker indirekt betroffen; täglich erreichen mich zwischen 10 und 15 Hilferuf-Mails von Leuten, bei denen sich in erster Linie die Kiddies (!) auf der Seite umgeschaut haben.

@Gomacinda :
Ist doch kein Problem; das Internet ist voll mit entsprechenden Musterschreiben für einen wohlformulierten Widerruf.

Gruß

Mat


----------



## dvill (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Welchen Sinn soll es haben, diesen Neppern, Schleppern und Bauerfängern hinterherzurennen?

Ein Widerspruch reicht. Die größere Anzahl von Widersprüchen verbessert nichts. In 2 Jahren Kostenfallen konnten sich alle Betroffenen schadensfrei halten mit der richtigen Reaktion.

Das Abfassen selbstgefrickelter Schreiben richtet sich höchstens gegen die Verfasser selbst.


----------



## Gomacinda (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Ich habe jetzt ein Musterschreiben von der Akte-Redaktion (Sat1) etwas abgeändert, das sollte jetzt eigentlich ok sein. Die roten Stellen habe ich hinzugefügt, teilweise aus Musterbriefen aus anderen Foren. Ich möchte jetzt keine Rechtsberatung, einfach eine kurze Mitteilung, ob das so ok ist, bitte. Danke 


Absender:
xxx


Anschrift Empfänger:
Online Content Ltd.
Zimmersmühlenweg 11
61440 Oberursel/Ts. 

Director: [ edit] 

URL: [noparse]http://www.Tiere-Infos.de[/noparse]
E-Mail: [email protected]
Telefax: +49 180/5512050-7 (14 Cent / Minute)

Hauptsitz:
ONLINE CONTENT LTD
5 JUPITER HOUSE, CALLEVA PARK
ALDERMASTON
READING
BERKSHIRE RG7 8NN 
Director: [ edit] 
E-Mail: [email protected]


Widerruf: Anfechtung von angeblichem und unwissentlichem Vertragsabschluss auf [noparse]www.Tiere-Infos.de[/noparse] am 22.12.2007, Rücktritt gemäß §§ 5e, 6 Konsumentenschutzgesetz 

										Hanau, 24.12.2007

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

hiermit erkläre ich, Name, heute am 24.12.2007 Ihnen gegenüber, dass ein Vertrag mit dem von Ihnen behaupteten Inhalt mit mir nicht zustande gekommen ist. 

Den Bestätigungslink in der E-Mail, den Sie an meine E-Mail-Adresse gesendet haben, habe ich nicht aktiviert und eine Nutzung Ihres kostenpflichtigen Dienstes nicht angefordert. Somit habe ich keine einschlägige Willenserklärung und Zustimmung abgegeben und Ihre Dienste niemals genutzt. Ein Widerruf ist Ihnen auch per E-Mail an die angegebene Adresse [email protected] zugegegangen.

Eine Erklärung in Ihren allgemeinen Beschäftsbedingungen oder versteckt auf der Internetseite, wonach die Dienstleistung kostenpflichtig ist, ist nach § 305c BGB als überraschend zu bewerten. Eine solche Erklärung wird nach dem Gesetzeswortlaut nicht Bestandteil des Vertrags. Beachten Sie hierzu auch die Entscheidung des Amtsgerichts München vom 16.01.2007 (AZ: 161 C 23695/06), der zufolge eine entsprechende Klausel als überraschend anzusehen ist. Das erst durch Herunterscrollen sichtbare Kleingedruckte steht auch im Konflikt mit der deutschen Preisangabenverordnung, in der gefordert wird, dass Preisangaben leicht erkennbar und deutlich lesbar oder sonst gut wahrnehmbar sein müssen. 

Hilfsweise fechte ich sämtliche in diesem Zusammenhang angeblich von mir abgegebenen Erklärungen wegen Irrtums und arglistiger Täuschung nach §§ 119, 123, 142 BGB an. 

Höchst hilfsweise widerrufe ich meine angeblichen Erklärungen gemäß §§ 312 b, 312 d, 355 BGB. Da ich nicht ordnungsgemäß über mein Widerrufsrecht informiert worden bin, konnte ein Fristablauf nicht beginnen. Eine Belehrung ausschließlich im Rahmen der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen ist nach den vom BGH entwickelten Anforderungen nicht ausreichend. Ein solcher Hinweis verstößt gegen das Deutlichkeitsgebot. Darüber hinaus erlischt gemäß §355 BGB das Widerrufsrecht nicht, wenn der Verbraucher nicht ordnungsgemäß über sein Widerrufsrecht belehrt worden ist. 
In eventu trete ich mit Verweis auf §§ 5e, 6 Konsumentenschutzgesetz von dem angeblich geschlossenen Vertrag mit Ihrer Firma mit sofortiger Wirkung zurück. Da Sie die gesetzlichen Erfordernisse gemäß §§ 5e, 6 Konsumentenschutzgesetz nicht erfüllt haben, ist mein eventuell unwissentlich geschlossener Vertrag mit Ihrer Firma ungültig und Forderungen mir gegenüber hinfällig.*Ich habe die Teilnahme an Ihrem kostenpflichtigen Service nicht veranlasst, keinerlei Dienste in Anspruch genommen und die in den AGB genannte Widerrufsfrist eingehalten. Die Textform für den Widerruf habe ich ebenfalls gewahrt.

Ich ersuche Sie um eine schriftliche Bestätigung spätestens binnen 14 Tagen a) für den Erhalt dieses Widerrufschreibens und b) über die Nichtigkeit des Vertrages und der damit verbundenen Forderungen. Darüber hinaus *widerspreche ich ausdrücklich der Speicherung und Weitergabe meiner Daten an Dritte. 

Ich behalte mir vor, die Verbraucherzentrale und auch die Staatsanwaltschaft über Ihre Aktivitäten zu informieren.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Wembley (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Meiner Meinung nach wirst du dich mit diesem Brief NICHT ins Verderben stürzen.


----------



## dvill (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Gomacinda schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren


Die Formulierung halte ich persönlich für unangemessen.


----------



## Gomacinda (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Tausend Dank, ihr seid echt eine große Hilfe. Ich werde meinen Widerruf jetzt in dieser Form abschicken. Ich denke, ich habe das Schreiben trotz allem freundlich gehalten (will ja nicht wegen Beleidigung dran sein) .Unterstellungen sind auch keine drin, also sollte das ok sein. Eventuell lasse ich den Satz raus, dass ich die Widerruffrist in den AGB eingehalten habe, weil eine Frist rechtlich ja gar nicht begonnen hat, da der Widerrufmöglichkeit nur in den AGB Rechnung getragen wurde, was ja nicht den gesetzlichen Anforderungen entspricht.
Tausend Dank nochmal und ein frohes Fest,
eure Gom


----------



## Gomacinda (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Formulierung halte ich persönlich für unangemessen.



Hallo dvill, 
das finde ich angesichts der Situation auch, aber man muss eben immer freundlich bleiben, selbst bei solchen Leuten :-(


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Gomacinda schrieb:


> Hallo dvill,
> das finde ich angesichts der Situation auch, aber man muss eben immer freundlich bleiben, selbst bei solchen Leuten :-(


Freundlich bleiben und Ehre  erweisen sind zwei völlig verschieden Paar Schuhe


----------



## Gomacinda (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Freundlich bleiben und Ehre  erweisen sind zwei völlig verschieden Paar Schuhe



ok, Captain Picard, schon klar  Aber was sollte ich sonst schreiben als diese Standardformel? Etwa "Liebe Damen und Herren"? Das kann ich einfach nicht tippen, so weit geht die Liebe nicht


----------



## drboe (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

1. Da Du eine Erklärung abgibts, ist die Anrede völlig entbehrlich. Das Schreiben kann also sehr gut mit den Worten "Hiermit erkläre ich, ..." beginnen.

2. im 3. Absatz muss es heissen *G*eschäftsbedingungen, nicht *B*eschäftsbedingungen.

3. vorletzer Absatz: "Ich ersuche Sie ...". Du ersuchst? Ich würde dazu auffordern ("Ich fordere Sie auf ..."), mir aber dennoch nicht allzu viel Hoffung machen, dass dieser Forderung genügt wird.

4. Letzter Absatz: völlig entbehrliche Drohungen, die den [.......] am Arsch vorbei gehen werden.

5. Grußformel: was soll die Floskel? Willst Du ggf. noch Weihnachtsgrüße anhängen und ein erfolgreiches Abzockjahr 2008 wünschen? Die Unterschrift sollte wirklich reichen.

Ansonsten gilt m. E., was all die Jahre funktionierte. Nämlich sich um diese "Brieffreundschaft" nicht allzu sehr zu bemühen. D. h., dass man auf alle künftigen Schreiben überhaupt nicht reagiert, egal wie dummdreist die abgefaßt sind. Sollte wirklich einmal ein Mahnbescheid kommen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist etwa so groß wie die, dass uns der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt, kannst Du 'ne Pulle Schampus aufmachen. Weil die dann nämlich einen Teil des [........] Geldes wieder verlieren.

M. Boettcher

_Zwei Wörter aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## dvill (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Mein Hinweis war schon ernst gemeint, aber ich wollte die freundliche Art der Entgegnung auf eine unfreundliche Kostenfalle nicht wirklich kritisieren.

Aber es wird Weihnachten, und alle sind nett zueinander. So besinnlich kann eine angemessene Antwort sein.

Hier gibt es auch passende Textbausteine.


----------



## Gomacinda (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

*B*eschäftsbedingungen?? Mist, das sehe ich ja jetzt erst. Zu spät, ich habe das Schreiben vorhin per Einschreiben und per Mail versendet, sonst hätte mir die Post die Tür vor der Nase zugemacht  
Naja, egal, jetzt stehen da zwar neben den Beschäftsbedingungen eine freundliche Anrede und Grußformel drin, auch wenn ich im tiefsten Innern diesen [] am liebsten ... und ich ersuche sie auch weiterhin, statt zu fordern, aber soweit ich das aus den diversen Foren zu diesem Thema rauslesen konnte, lesen die meinen Schrieb ja sowieso nicht. Da hätte ich denen auch ein Kochrezept schicken können - ach nein, davon haben sie ja genug auf ihrem Kochrezepte-Server. 
Naja, sollten die nochmal mit irgendwelchen Mahnungen oder gar Drohbriefen anfangen, werd ich in meinem Ton sicher etwas ungehaltener  Genug Beispiele gibt es ja im Netz (die letzten beiden Links fand ich besonders klasse). 
Laut AGBs kann ich nach Beginner der Widerrufsfrist innerhalb eines Monats ohne Angabe von Gründen kündigen. Da sie nie jemanden ordnungsgemäß belehren, gibt es auch nie eine Widerrufsfrist. Also können sie auch keine Leistungen erbringen, was laut deren AGBs angeblich ein Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechts zufolge hat. Von mir sehen die kein Geld, und wenn sie sich den Kopf in den Hintern stecken und im Zirkus auftreten.

Danke allen für eure Hilfe und teilweise amüsanten Beiträge, das hat mich wieder etwas aufgemuntert und zuversichtlicher gestimmt. Gäbe es diese Foren nicht, hätten die mich sicher irgendwann mürbe gemacht, aber das hilft mir ungemein. 
Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Fest und ein gutes neues Jahr.
Viele Grüße, Gom


----------



## Devilfrank (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Mein Hinweis war schon ernst gemeint, aber ich wollte die freundliche Art der Entgegnung auf eine unfreundliche Kostenfalle nicht wirklich kritisieren.
> 
> Aber es wird Weihnachten, und alle sind nett zueinander. So besinnlich kann eine angemessene Antwort sein.
> 
> Hier gibt es auch passende Textbausteine.



Die ein gar köstlicher Lesensgenuss waren.


----------



## Heiko (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Die ein gar köstlicher Lesensgenuss waren.


----------



## drboe (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Gomacinda schrieb:


> Naja, sollten die nochmal mit irgendwelchen Mahnungen oder gar Drohbriefen anfangen, werd ich in meinem Ton sicher etwas ungehaltener


Lies bitte die einschlägigen Ratschläge zu diesem Thema noch einmal. M. E. lohnt es wirklich nicht, die "Brieffreundschaft" mit diesen Typen aufrecht zu halten. Nach meinen Erfahrungen stresst es doch jedesmal, wenn man auf entsprechende Schreiben reagiert. Es sei denn, man hat ein ausgesprochen sonniges Gemüt oder verfügt über ein gerüttelt Maß an Sarkasmus. Dann wäre man aber wohl kaum hier gelandet. Die Drohbriefe einfach abzulegen ist doch deutlich einfacher und meist auch gesünder - von wegen Magensäure. Ggf. eignet sich der Müll auch für den Kompost oder als Kaminanzünder. Und man macht ohne Reaktion die Bundespost nicht unnötig reicher. Zudem gibt man mit jedem Antwortbrief indirekt zu verstehen, dass man ggf. bereit ist sich einschüchtern zu lassen oder "Argumenten" - also das, was die bzw. die helfenden Anwälte darunter verstehen - zugänglich ist. D.h., wenn man reagiert, dann schreiben die weiterhin. Das finanziert sich locker aus den Zahlungen derer, die sich einschüchtern lassen. 



Gomacinda schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Fest und ein gutes neues Jahr.



Dem schliesse ich mich an. Mein Rat: Entspann Dich, geniesse die Zeit und sieh' es ganz locker, wenn gelegentlich ein rotzfreches Schreiben eingeht. Das hört, wenn man gar nicht reagiert, von selbst auf. Beschäftige Dich daher nicht mehr allzu sehr damit. Das Einzige, was Du machen solltest: kläre andere in Deinem Umkreis darüber auf, wie das Abzockmodell funktioniert - es gibt hunderte davon. Erkläre, was Dir passiert ist, wie man entsprechende "Angebote" im Web erkennt und wie man sich wehrt, falls man darauf hereingefallen ist. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## commander (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Es ist relativ unsinnig auf die Jungs zu reagieren. Denen ist das egal. Die leben von einem Prozentsatz X der sich einschüchtern lässt.

Wenn man denen wirklich was will muss man die bei den Werbepartnern abschiessen. Die werben bei Google mit Adwords. Meldet das also Google. Wenn bei Google massenhaft solche Beschwerden eingehen werden die irgendwann reagieren.  

Und schreibt die Verbraucherzentralen an, dass die bei Google was machen sollen. 

Überall wo Werbung von denen drauf ist sollte man die Werbepartner anschreiben. Und wenn die nicht drauf reagieren macht Euch den Spass und stellt Anzeige wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug gegen den Werbepartner.


----------



## Wembley (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



commander schrieb:


> Es ist relativ unsinnig auf die Jungs zu reagieren. Denen ist das egal. Die leben von einem Prozentsatz X der sich einschüchtern lässt.


Dem will ich nicht unbedingt widersprechen. 


> Wenn man denen wirklich was will muss man die bei den Werbepartnern abschiessen. Die werben bei Google mit Adwords. Meldet das also Google. Wenn bei Google massenhaft solche Beschwerden eingehen werden die irgendwann reagieren.


In der Tat ist eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten, bei den Werbepartnern anzusetzen. Oder bei den Seitenbetreibern, die z.B. eindeutige Layer-Werbung zulassen. Jeder User sollte sich daran erinnen, wie er überhaupt zu diesen Angeboten gekommen ist und da findet sich ein hoher Prozentsatz von Usern, die entweder über Google (bzw. Yahoo/Overture) oder diverse Werbefirmen draufgekommen sind. 
Eine andere Form der "Kundengewinnung" ist der Spam. Da lässt sich sehr wenig machen. Außer halt selbst vorsichtig zu sein.


> Und wenn die nicht drauf reagieren macht Euch den Spass und stellt Anzeige wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug gegen den Werbepartner.


Gut gemeint, aber: Wenn das Treiben derjenigen, die diese Angebote betreiben, kaum als Betrug rechtlich gesehen bewertet wird (zumindest war dies bis jetzt so), wie kann man dann den Werbepartnern "Beihilfe zum Betrug" vorwerfen?


----------



## Franziska (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

*tiere-infos.de = tiere-infos.com = my-tiere.de*

Sogar Google macht Werbung für My-Tiere.
Habe die schon angeschrieben.


----------



## Gomacinda (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

tiere-info.com ist ja nochmal eine Ecke schlimmer, da wird der preis von 144 euro ja tatsächlich nur irgendwo in den AGBs genannt. keingedrucktes unter dem anmeldebutton gibt es da gar nicht (oder ich hab es nicht gefunden, aber das kommt ja aufs gleiche raus)


----------



## Wembley (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Franziska schrieb:


> *tiere-infos.de = tiere-info.com = my-tiere.de*.


Stimmt nicht ganz. Wie Gomacinda schon richtig schreibt, hat tiere-info.com mit den anderen beiden Seiten nichts zu tun. Außer natürlich, dass es sich um ein sehr ähnliches Geschäftsmodell handelt. 
Die Leute, die hinter tiere-info.com stecken, sind allerdings wohlbekannt. Stichwort Flensburg. Einen neuen Firmennamen gibt es auch:
"Tamiflo Ltd." heißt die Firma. Der Herr R. S. ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch kein ganz Unbekannter. 
Aber was die "Tamiflo Ltd." anlangt, gibt noch was heftigeres, nämlich
[noparse]www.die-weihnachtsseite.com[/noparse].
Heftig vor allem deswegen, weil *Computerbild* diese Seite unter dem Titel "Lustige Weihnachts-E-Cards" sogar als offiziellen Weihnachtstipp vorschlägt. 

Die hätten auch gerne (natürlich gut versteckt) eine 2-Jahresvertrag mit monatlichen Kosten von 12 Euro.

Siehe Link und Screenshot:

[noparse]http://www.computerbild.de/fotos/Lustige-Weihnachts-E-Cards_2102329.html?bild=2&cid=2101209[/noparse]


----------



## Gomacinda (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

ist tamiflu nicht ein grippemittel? wer schon so ähnlich klingt, muss ja ein ganz schlimmer virus sein

wir haben das gleich mal an die Computerbild-Onlineredaktion gemeldet.  hoffentlich reagieren die schnell, damit niocht allzuviele leute auf diese [........] reinfallen. selbst bei den "kostenlosen" karten musst du bezahlen, wenn du nicht schnell genutg bist.

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert und Postings zusammengefasst. MOD/BR_


----------



## Franziska (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Wembley schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz.


Ich bin mit diesem Link
h*tp://w*w.tiere-infos.com/index.php?ac=agb&w=
auf die "bekannte" Seite gekommen.

*tiere-infos.com*


----------



## Gomacinda (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo Franziska,

über den von dir angegebenen Link w.tiere-infos.com/index.php?ac=agb&w= komme ich aber auf die AGBs zu tiere-infos.com. Das andere ist ja auch ein ganz anderer Anbieter, also Tamiflu - sorry, flo. Aber das tut ja auch nichts zur Sache. Fakt ist, dass es sich bei all diesen Anbietern um Bedingungen an das Geld anderer Leute wollen.


----------



## Franziska (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Gomacinda schrieb:


> über den von dir angegebenen Link w.tiere-infos.com/index.php?ac=agb&w= komme ich aber auf die AGBs zu tiere-infos.com.


Ja, habe ja auch korrigiert
*tiere-infos.de = tiere-infos.com = my-tiere.de*

Und die andere Seite _"gut, daß wir mal darüber geschrieben haben"._


----------



## Gomacinda (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

ich verstehe nur eins nicht: gegen diese dialer konnte doch auch vorgegangen werden. warum schafft das niemand bei diesen be...gerseiten? könnte nicht zum beispiel jede Domain gesperrt werden, die als betr.. auffällig wird? damit könnte man eigentlich schon mal alle Domains von Online Co..., Tamiflo, S. usw. sperren. ich kenne mich da nicht so gut aus. wer kann denn domains löschen?

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Gomacinda (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hui, bis gestern (also 27.12.) habe ich um eine Bestätigung für den Erhalt meines Widerrufs gebeten, aber nix. Wenn überhaupt was kommt, dann wohl irgendwann die Standardmail, weil die vermutlich eh nix lesen. Oder haben die etwas über Weihnachten zu???? :scherzkeks:


----------



## Enrick (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Morgähn ...

Tja, Domains löschen zu lassen ist gar nicht mal so einfach ... da ist´s schon eher wahrscheinlich, dass sich der Provider nach der x-ten Beschwerde von seinem Vertragspartner trennt - sofern man nicht ohnehin über einen eigenen Server für die Abzockerseiten verfügt oder bei einem Provider gehostet ist, dem sowas Sch***egal ist.

Bei "Tami***" dagegen bestehen durchaus gute Chancen, dass sich der Hersteller eines beinahe gleichlautenden Grippemittels aufgrund der Verwechslungsgefahr in Marsch setzt und seine Rechtsabteilung anwirft. 

Herzliche Grüße

Mat


----------



## Franziska (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Franziska schrieb:


> Sogar Google macht Werbung für My-Tiere.
> Habe die schon angeschrieben.


Antwort von Adwords


> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Wir haben die Situation zur Überprüfung weitergeleitet. Sie sollten sich
> jedoch zur Lösung dieses Problems direkt an den Inserenten wenden.
> ...


----------



## Wembley (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



			
				Adwords schrieb:
			
		

> Sie sollten sich
> jedoch zur Lösung dieses Problems direkt an den Inserenten wenden.


Hahaha. 


			
				Adwords schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bereits erwähnt, empfehlen wir Ihnen, den Verbraucherschutz in der
> Stadt zu informieren, in der das Unternehmen seinen Sitz hat. Dieser kann
> weitere Schritte in dieser Angelegenheit unternehmen. Diese Organisation
> ist für die Vertretung Ihrer Interessen in diesem Fall wesentlich
> effektiver.


Auch sehr effektiv wäre es, wenn Google solche Angebote in seiner Werbung nicht zulassen würde. Damit würde man dieser Branche einen ziemlichen Schlag versetzen. 
Verbraucherzentralen können in diesem Fall nicht so schnell etwas bewirken wie dies Google könnte. Über die eigene Verantwortung wird aber natürlich nichts geschrieben.
Ich denke, dass dies natürlich nicht die erste Beschwerde ist. Die Antwort schaut meiner Meinung nach ziemlich "automatisiert" aus. Wirft wahrlich kein gutes Licht auf den Suchmaschinenprimus. Man muss allerdings auch festhalten, dass man solche Angebote auch beim Konkurrenten Yahoo findet. Was es aber damit natürlich nicht besser macht. Dabei ist Google ja einmal mit gutem Beispiel vorangegangen. Siehe Dialer.


----------



## Gomacinda (2 Januar 2008)

*tiere-infos.com: Ich bin draussen!*

Hallo, ich hab es geschafft. Meine Anfechtung ist durch und der Vertrag ist storniert  :-D

Ich habe aber auch gleich nach Vertragsschlusss storniert, hatte also noch garkeine rechnung. wie das dann ist weiss ich leider nicht,vielleicht nicht so einfach,aber ich bin mit so einem Musterbrief gut gefahren (war von Sat1 glaube ich).

Viel Glück und Erfolg euch allen und gutes neues Jahr.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: tiere-infos.com: Ich bin draussen!*



Gomacinda schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab es geschafft. Meine Anfechtung ist durch und der Vertrag ist storniert .


Schön für dich. Sei aber nicht zu enttäuscht, wenn sich der Laden nach einiger Zeit 
wieder meldet. Nutzlosseitenbetreiber sind oft sehr "anhänglich"...


----------



## Gomacinda (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Danke  
Ja, ich rechne fast schon damit, dass die sich eventuell nochmal melden (so wie es aussieht, sind das sowieso fast nur computergenerierte mails). wenn die meine Daten nicht wirklich löschen (was ich gefordert und sie mir eigentlich auch bestätigt haben), kann es schon sein, dass ich wieder mal Post bekomme. kann mir aber egal sein, ich habe von denen die Bestätigung, dass der Vertrag storniert und meine Daten sofort gelöscht werden. die können mir also gar nix mehr 

ich hoffe, andere betroffene haben auch so viel glück


----------



## leertaste (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

tach
bin och uff solch seite reingefallen, zwar nich tiere, dafuer games und spiele.
bei mir war des so...hab ne mail mit mahnung bekommen...und prompt die emailadresse ignoriert und wech war die email. nun stand da ja och drinne das die mir schriftlich ne rechnung geschickt haben...da die firma aba so leichtsinnig war bei der anmeldung nix zu kontrollieren...habe ich ne komplett frei erfundene adresse eingegeben - die es gar nich gibt... nu bin ich mir leicht unsicher was passieren könnte...hab darueber leider nix passendes beim googeln gefunden...wees da eener zufällig drueber bissel bescheid?
mfg olli


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



leertaste schrieb:


> ...wees da eener zufällig drueber bissel bescheid?


Na klar doch, da passiert gar nichts weiter! Der Schriftverkehr war wegen deiner Bauernschläue per eMail beschränkt. Somit können weder der Rechtsderzernent aus Bonn noch die in Mainz ansässige Inkassoanwältin mit Münchener Adresse was für die Beitreibung der vermeintlichen Forderung ausrichten.


----------



## leertaste (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

nur in deren agb´s *versichert* man ja die eingabe der richtigen daten. von daher bin ich mir unsicher wegen der rechtlichkeit 
die email adresse hab ich blocken lassen von denen...


----------



## Wembley (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



leertaste schrieb:


> tach
> bin och uff solch seite reingefallen, zwar nich tiere, dafuer games und spiele.


Dann sind wir irgendwo im falschen Thread. Aber egal (vorerst).


> bei mir war des so...hab ne mail mit mahnung bekommen...und prompt die emailadresse ignoriert und wech war die email. nun stand da ja och drinne das die mir schriftlich ne rechnung geschickt haben...da die firma aba so leichtsinnig war bei der anmeldung nix zu kontrollieren...habe ich ne komplett frei erfundene adresse eingegeben - die es gar nich gibt... nu bin ich mir leicht unsicher was passieren könnte...hab darueber leider nix passendes beim googeln gefunden...wees da eener zufällig drueber bissel bescheid?


Ganz allgemein gesehen (wir wissen ja nicht einmal, um welche Seite es sich handelt): Wenn jemand weiß, dass die Seite kostenpflichtig ist, dann kann es schon Probleme geben. Wenn allerdings jemand nicht wahrgenommen hat, dass die Seite kostenpflichtig ist (da muss allerdings die Seite dementsprechend gestaltet sein, solche Fälle haben wir im Thread "Allgemeines" genug), schaut die Sache wieder anders aus.

Prinzipell gilt: Lieber nicht anmelden und auf das Angebot verzichten als mit falschen Daten.


----------



## leertaste (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

naja nich ganz falsch, hat auch was mit Online Content Ltd zu tun.
eine frage noch...wenn die von mir eh jeine richtige adresse haben und ich mein email konto lösche, quasi ein neue mail adresse anlege und die alte halt löschen lasse...dann *kann* doch eigentlich gar nix mehr kommen/passieren?


----------



## ice41 (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd   Gifs-u-cliparts.de*

hallo,
habe heute eine email von oben genannter firma bekommen.
über 59,95€

wie soll ich mich verhalten?
soll ich bezahlen?

nachdem ich mich ein bißchen durchgelesen habe hier sollte ich glaube nicht bezahlen oder?

die haben keine adresse von mir nur meine email adresse.

können sie über meinen provider meine adresse heraus bekommen??
bzw.darf mein provider meine adresse raus geben??

gruß marc


----------



## jupp11 (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd   Gifs-u-cliparts.de*



ice41 schrieb:


> wie soll ich mich verhalten?


Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
 Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


ice41 schrieb:


> können sie über meinen provider meine adresse heraus bekommen??
> bzw.darf mein provider meine adresse raus geben??


http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## Danbun (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo!
Ich bin leider auch auf diese Seite tiere-infos.de reingefallen....
Hab euren Link auch gelesen :-p
Hab aber doch noch eine Frage...:scherzkeks:
Ich hab nämlich der ersten Rechnung nicht widersprochen sonder einfach nur gekündigt, weil ich dachte, dass ich dann so wenigstens nicht noch mehr bezahlen muss. Hab dann so ne mail bekommen dass das eh nach 6 Monaten ausläuft und eine extra Kündigung nicht notwendig ist. Hab mittlerweile auch noch nicht bezahlt und schon die erste Mahnung bekommen. Soll ich denn jetzt noch Widerspruch einlegen? Oder reicht die Kündigung?? 
Vielen Dank :smile:
Danbun


----------



## Tina1607 (5 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo, habe gerade eine bitter böse Mail an den Verein zurückgeschrieben, da mir das Gleiche passiert ist! Ich habe allerdings auch mal angefragt, ob da ein Entgegenkommen in irgendeiner Form geben kann, NATÜRLICH nicht! :wall: Als ich mit einem Verwandten der Jura studiert telefonierte, sagte der mir auch noch, das was die da machen ist legitim. Also von dem jetzigen Standpunkt aus gesehen, sieht es nicht gut aus. Ist das Geld denn schon bezahlt?? Gruß *Tina*


----------



## jupp11 (5 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Tina1607 schrieb:


> Als ich mit einem Verwandten der Jura studiert telefonierte, sagte der mir auch noch, das was die da machen ist legitim.


Bestell  ihm einen  schönen Gruss, es soll besser  zur Müllabfuhr gehen, bei dem Mist, den  er verzapft.

Halt dich lieber an das, was hier steht
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50999

und  kuck ein bißchen Video 
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## Franziska (5 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Akte 08 über Online Content Ltd.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3587090


----------



## blowfish (5 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Bestell  ihm einen  schönen Gruss, es soll besser  zur Müllabfuhr gehen, bei dem Mist, den  er verzapft.



Wenn der so weiter macht, denke ich mal er wird ein würdiger Anwalt so eines Inkassobüros.


----------



## corina (7 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



sunny2007w schrieb:


> Hallo
> leider bin ich auch reingefallen auf eine Abofalle_ [ full quote gekürzt modaction] _


hallo sunny,
bei dir ist das jetzt ja schon eine ganze zeitlang her aber vielleicht kannst du mir weiterhelfen, denn mir ist da jetzt genau das selbe passiert.
wie bist du denn aus der sache raus gekommen, hat dieses eine einschreiben gereicht?
bitte melde dich schnell.

corina


----------



## Wembley (7 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

@corina

Dieser Thread besteht nicht nur aus dem Posting von sunny2007w, sondern (meines eingerechnet) aus mittlerweile 83 Beiträgen, wo garantiert zum Thema geschrieben und nicht übers Wetter geplaudert wurde. Wenn du den Thread liest, wirst du eigentlich alle Fragen beantwortet bekommen.

Z.B postet jupp11 auf der vorigen Seite dieses Threads das:



> Das lesen:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> Das schauen:
> http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


Führe dir das zu Gemüte und du wird beruhigt sein.

Dies ist ein eigenes Geschäftmodell, das noch ausführlicher hier erklärt wird:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/

Das gibt es schon seit über zwei Jahren und die Erfahrung zeigt folgendes:
Angst braucht man nun wirklich nicht zu haben.


----------



## Telopea (17 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

so ihr lieben, ich habe nun heute auch eine Rechnung von tiere-infos.de in Höhe von 59,95 Euronen bekommen... und folgendes habe ich in Panik geantwortet:



> "ich habe die Datenbank nicht genutzt und möchte mich mit sofortiger Wirkung abmelden!
> Bitte entschuldigen Sie den Fehler meinerseits. Ich kann und möchte die 59,95 nicht aufbringen. "


so... ich habe mich nun einige Stunden mit der Problematik beschäftigt, alle Videos von katzenjens gesehen (übrigens: großes Lob, toll das es Leute wie dich gibt!!).... und bin nun ein wenig erleichtert.
Mein Freund ist vor einem Jahr der Seite Genealogie.de zum Opfer gefallen und hat nach 1-2 Monaten kleinbei gegeben und gezahlt. Das habe ich nun nicht vor. Allerdings denke ich im allgemeinen so darüber:
schließlich hab ich mich ja dort vllständig und richtig angemeldet.. (ja ein sehr dummer Fehler)...und sozusagen was gekauft -->die wiederrufsfrist überschritten--> ich bin eigentlich selbst schuld -->hätte ich alles genauer betrachtet wäre es nicht passiert...

daher habe ich trotzdem noch Zweifel ob ich eigentlich das Recht habe NICHT zu zahlen.. ich war dumm, es war mein Fehler.. also muss ich dafür gerade stehen.....

oder nicht?


----------



## Pfadfinder (17 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Telopea,
es ist ja Dir überlassen, was Du mit Deinem Geld anfängst.
(Darf ich Dir auch eine Rechnung schreiben ? )
Du musst Dir aber die Fragen stellen, ob Du über die Kostenpflicht korrekt informiert wurdest.
Sie z.B. ein Urteil des LG Hanau http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/volltext.php?mir_dok_id=1523
Und mit den Infos von computerbetrug.de und katzenjens dürfte doch dann alles klar sein.

Wenn nicht, ab zur Verbraucherzentrale oder RA

Grüße
Pfadfinder


----------



## Telopea (17 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

naja... das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber gibt es auch positiv Bsp. von Leuten die sich durchgesetzt haben bei tiere-infos.de? ich lese hier immer nur die Probleme aber keine Erfolge... ;(
Und noch ne Frage: wie lange dauert es so etwa (im Normalfall) bis sie es aufgeben mit Mahnungen etc.?


----------



## dvill (17 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Wieder so eine überflüssige Selbstverunsicherungsmasche.

Niemand hat ein Problem, der mit den Zahlungserpressungsschreiben sachgerecht umgeht.


----------



## Telopea (17 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

oh.... soeben ist eine Mail reingflattert... hm, komisch...mun diese Uhrzeit...
ich erlaube mir mal eben das Geschmiere zu kopieren



> "Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Tiere-Infos.de
> 
> 
> Ihre Beanstandung ist bei uns eingegangen. Zur Beantwortung möchten wir auf die folgenden Punkte hinweisen.
> ...



so... also sollte ich jetzt noch was schicken oder gehe ich jetzt in die Ignorierungsphase über?


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Telopea schrieb:


> , aber gibt es auch positiv Bsp. von Leuten die sich durchgesetzt haben bei tiere-infos.de? ich lese hier immer nur die Probleme aber keine Erfolge... ;


Was verstehst du unter Erfolg? 


Telopea schrieb:


> Und noch ne Frage: wie lange dauert es so etwa (im Normalfall) bis sie es aufgeben mit Mahnungen etc.?


kann niemand so genau vorhersagen,

 Der Versuch einer Prognose


----------



## Teleton (17 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Telopea schrieb:


> naja... das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber gibt es auch positiv Bsp. von Leuten die sich durchgesetzt haben bei tiere-infos.de?


Zähl mal die Leute die tatsächlich verklagt worden sind, dass sind die die sich nicht durchsetzen konnten.


> ...die wiederrufsfrist überschritten..


Wann fing die Frist denn an (vgl §355 Abs2 BGB)?


> Und noch ne Frage: wie lange dauert es so etwa (im Normalfall) bis sie es aufgeben mit Mahnungen etc.?


Ich weiß nicht wie es die Kollegen handhaben, aber  meine Tochter und ich
werden solange Mahnungen schreiben wie die Zahlungseingänge höher sind als Porto und Schreibkosten.Auch wenn dabei die Dekade fällt.


----------



## dvill (17 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Telopea schrieb:


> ich erlaube mir mal eben das Geschmiere zu kopieren


Zu welchem Zweck?

Die versuchte Zahlungserpressung mit schwachsinnigen rechtlichen Begründungen endet in vielen Fällen nicht einmal dann, wenn die Bande genügend Angst schüren konnte, dass Zahlungen erfolgt sind. Die Verfolgung mit Drohschreiben geht einfach weiter in vielen Fällen, so oder so.


----------



## Telopea (17 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

joa, da heute die Frist abgelaufen ist und diese 4 Wochen beträgt... muss die Frist vor genau einem Monat begonnen haben...


----------



## Teleton (17 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Von welcher 4 Wochenfrist sprichst Du?


----------



## Telopea (17 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



> "Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau [edit] ,
> 
> wir bedanken uns für Ihr Interesse an dem Angebot von Tiere-infos.de.
> Seit Ihrer Anmeldung ist nunmehr ein Monat verstrichen, ohne dass Sie erfolgreich von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht haben. Wir freuen uns daher, dass unser Angebot Ihren Zuspruch gefunden hat und erlauben uns, für die Bereitstellung und Erbringung unserer Dienstleistung das vereinbarte Nutzungsentgelt gemäß nachfolgender Aufstellung in Rechnung zu stellen."



das war die Mail die ich heute bekommen habe... ich konnte mich nur noch erinnern mich irgnedwann auf der Seite angemeldet zu haben wall um dann letztenedes zu sehen, dass es doch nur Schrott ist...


----------



## Teleton (17 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Telopea schrieb:


> Seit Ihrer Anmeldung ist nunmehr ein Monat verstrichen, ohne dass Sie erfolgreich von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht haben.


Was zum Teufel soll die Anmeldung mit dem Beginn der Widerrufsfrist zu tun haben (egal ob 2 Wochen oder 1 Monat)? Lies dies gründlich durch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131439#post131439


----------



## Telopea (17 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

nunja... das ist dann ja wohl jetzt auch egal wann es begonnen hat... wenn das Widerrufsrecht erloschen ist, ist es eben so...
aber ich bleibe stur und werde auf gar keinen Fall noch in irgendeiner Weise auf die Mails eingehen


----------



## Teleton (18 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Telopea schrieb:


> nunja... das ist dann ja wohl jetzt auch egal wann es begonnen hat... wenn das Widerrufsrecht erloschen ist, ist es eben so...


Halt, die Frage des Erlöschens ist die nächste Baustelle. 
Ob und unter welchen Umständen das Widerrufsrecht erlischt ist unter den Juristen umstritten.  Ebenso wann denn überhaupt eine selbst veranlasste Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung vorliegt.


----------



## Telopea (18 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

hm... das ist gar nicht so einfach zu beantworten.
In der Rechung jedenfalls steht, dass ich bis 10.8.08 das Angebot nutzen kann. Da es ein 6- Monats- Abo ist, heißt das also, dass ich mich am 10.02.08 angemeldet haben muss... (?)
Und wann das Widerrufsrecht erlischt?... hm.. ich dachte exakt nach 1 Monat? Allerdings hab ich erst am 17.03.08 die Rechung bekommen (5 Wochen danach)


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Telopea schrieb:


> ....dass ich mich am 10.02.08 angemeldet haben muss...


Was heißt "müssen"? Hast du selbst die Anmeldemaske wie hier im Anhang abgebildet ausgefüllt oder nicht?


----------



## Telopea (18 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

ja klar... das "müssen" war in Bezug darauf, dass ich mir des Datums nicht mehr genau sicher bin... warum auch schon? Darauf zielen sie ja ab...


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Telopea schrieb:


> schließlich hab ich mich ja dort vllständig und richtig angemeldet und sozusagen was gekauft


Jetzt habe ich mir nochmal alle Postings von dir durchgelesen. Die Frage bei dir ist die, ob der Vertrag wirksam zu Stande kam oder nicht. Als du das Anmeldeformular abgeschickt hattest, hast du bereits die Kenntnis darüber haben müssen, dass das nun was kostet. War dem nicht so, dann liegt womöglich bei dir ein Irrtum vor. Ob nun aber deinerseits eine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht oder nicht, wäre von einem zivilen Gericht zu beurteilen.
Der Anbieter ist hier schon länger bekannt. Er ist es auch, der es schon wagte, Gerichte anzurufen (mit nicht wirklichem Erfolg). Bei der Masse an Anmeldungen kann nun angenommen werden, dass derartige Testballons nicht die Regel sind und deshalb wiederhole ich hier nochmal die Antwort zu dem, was dich interessiert (einfach blaue Schrift klicken).


Telopea schrieb:


> wie lange dauert es so etwa (im Normalfall) bis sie es aufgeben mit Mahnungen etc.?





Captain Picard schrieb:


> Der Versuch einer Prognose


In nahezu allen vergleichbaren Fällen kam es bislang nur zur Rechnung, dann zur Mahnung und abschließend zum Forderungslauf durch die Münchner Anwältin. Es kann bezweifelt werden, dass da noch was nachkommt und wenn ja, dann lässt sich das bis zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid mEn auch ganz gut aussitzen.


----------



## Telopea (18 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

hm, ok... 
so richtig 100%ig bewusst, dass ich was zahlen muss wurde mir erst bei der Rechnung die ich gestern im Mailpostkasten hatte...
Ich hab halt zu gutgläubig agiert und nicht weiter nachgelesen, was auch ein großer Fehler war... den bin ich mir auch voll und ganz bewusst.
Ich will einfach nur, dass es sich irgendwie bald im Sand verläuft und das ich diese "Firma" möglichst schnell loswerde.
Ich werde mich morgen mal an die örtliche Verbraucherzentrale wenden... vllt. können die mir helfen oder was drehen.. 
ich bin mir nur unsicher ob ich mir jetzt eine Vertragsschließung von denen beweisen lassen soll, oder ob ich einfach gar nichts tun soll und abwarte...

zur Sache mit dem Vertrag schreiben die ja folgendes:

"Ihre Anmeldung mit anschließender Annahme durch uns unter gleichzeitiger Zusendung der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbeziehungen in Textform stellt einen Vertragsschluss dar. Dabei wurden Sie sowohl vor als auch mit Vertragsschluss über Ihr Widerrufsrecht informiert. Der Vertragsschluss über das Internet ist ohne Weiteres möglich und erfolgt bei unserem Angebot unter Beachtung der Verbraucherschutzvorschriften für den Fernabsatz. Insbesondere wurden Sie klar und deutlich sowohl in den von Ihnen als gelesen bestätigten Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen als auch vor Anmeldung über den Preis der Dienstleistung informiert."

daher bin ich mir unsicher... omg... ich bin doch Biologin und kein Jurist :cry:


----------



## bernhard (18 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Telopea schrieb:


> ... ich bin doch Biologin und kein Jurist


Wenn die Biologin weiß, was die Eiche denkt, wenn sich ein Wildschwein an ihr scheuert, kommt sie auch zurecht.


----------



## Teleton (18 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Telopea schrieb:


> Ich werde mich morgen mal an die örtliche Verbraucherzentrale wenden... vllt. können die mir helfen oder was drehen.


Eine sehr gute Idee.


> zur Sache mit dem Vertrag schreiben die ja folgendes:.....


Papier ist geduldig


> Insbesondere wurden Sie klar und deutlich ... über den Preis der Dienstleistung informiert


So wie der Preishinweis 79,- bei meiner Tochter  siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=12775&d=1203590418


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Der Anbieter ist hier schon länger bekannt. Er ist es auch, der es schon wagte, Gerichte anzurufen


Stopp war das tatsächlich die Online Content LTD oder ein Unternehmen aus der gleichen "Gegend"? Wieso eigentlich Gericht*e* ? Das war doch nur ein Verfahren?


----------



## mosa_23 (18 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*



Rudi4help schrieb:


> Hallo Sunny2007
> ..
> _Fullquote gekürzt modaction _


Hallo ich habe mich letztes Jahr bei:Tiere-infos.de angemeldet!Das ist ja eine abzocke falle was ich jetzt raus bek habe!Nach der anmeldung habe ich eine email von denen Bekommen das ich einen 6 monats zugang bestellt habe mit dem Betrag von 59,94euro!Ging mit Mahnungen weiter,bis ich jetzt eine letzte Rechnung bekommen habe das ich bis zum 19.3.08 bezahlen soll,die drohen mit Inkasso Büro usw!Was soll ich machen ich bin schon dran, zu zahlen weil ich habe keine Lust in die schufa wg denen zu kommen und nich noch teuere Beträge zu zahlen Das jetzt aus 60 euro dann 100 euro u mehr werden!Vier Tage nach Anmeldung habe ich auch gleich ein widerruf los geschickt aber da haben die nur geantwortet das es zu spät sei!was soll ich bloss machen und reagieren!Rufen sie mich doch mal an ich rufe auch gern zurück!xxxxxx


----------



## Telopea (18 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

hey mosa... 
bleib erst mal cool und warte ab... les dich hier durchs Forum und guck dir ein paar Videos an...
Auch ich hab gestern meine schöne Rechnung bekommen und meine Panik wurde hier schon sehr gelindert. 
Trotzdem werde ich morgen die Verbraucherzentrale aufsuchen und mit denen reden. Die Informationen von denen sind schließlich umsonst... würde ich dir auch empfehlen. 
aber wichtig ist: erst mal Ruhe bewaren [ edit] !


----------



## joggerlino (19 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

hallo 
auch wir sind auf diese seite gegangen und haben uns angemeldet,doch die information das sie kostenpflichtig ist war nicht klar zu erkennen,und dann bekammen wir diese e-mail das wir für sechs monate 59.00euro zahlen sollen,da ist mir erst mal ein schreck in den bauch gefahren.nun wüste ich gerne mal was man da noch tun kann ausser nicht zu zahlen,denn ein kauf fand nicht statt und eine unterschrieft wurde auch nicht geleistet.haben uns auch an den verbraucherschutz gewendet,denn so was ist wirklich nicht sehr fair und gehört auch verboten.:wall


----------



## blowfish (19 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Telopea schrieb:


> Die Informationen von denen sind schließlich umsonst...



Manche Infos von denen sind schon umsonst, aber nicht kostenlos. Sie sind aber bezahlbar, wenn man sich zur Beruhigung beraten lassen möchte.
Was aber auf jeden Fall zählt:


> aber wichtig ist: erst mal Ruhe bewaren [ edit]


----------



## dan68 (20 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo,
meine Tochter 11j ist zufälliger Weise auf diese Seite Tier-Infos am 26.02 geraten und ist auf diese Sache mit dem Buttons (ist wahrscheinlich absicht)reingefallen.Sie hat sich mit meinen Namen und Adresse angemeldet.Als ich ZUFÄLLIG gesehen habe das die Seite kostenpflichtig ist,hab ich unmittelbar danach ca.5min später dort angerufen,ohne meinen Account aktiviert zu haben.Die Dame am Telefon sagte,dies könne man NICHT rückgängig machen!Hab das geglaubt und dämlich wie ich war hab ich ihn aktiviert :-( .Die Seite können die sich ja echt in den Hintern stecken,dachte ich spinne),wenig später 2 widerrufsschreiben per Fax gesendet.Etliche mails geschrieben die alle zurück kamen.Nun bekomme ich seitdem Rechnungen und drohungen,z.b es würden nun dritte hinzugezogen werden.Ich bleibe erstmal Cool!:sun:


----------



## dvill (20 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



dan68 schrieb:


> Nun bekomme ich seitdem Rechnungen und drohungen


So läuft das Geschäft. Die Zahlung soll erpresst werden durch schwachsinnige Drohschreiben mit unsinnigen Begründungen.

Insofern gibt man mit Anrufen bei der Bande unnötigerweise weitere Gelegenheit, sich Angst einjagen zu lassen.

Warum will man dieser Bande das Vertrauen entgegenbringen, dort auf anständige Menschen zu treffen?


----------



## joggerlino (31 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

hallo 
haben das gleiche problem und die mahnung kam bereits per e-mail!
wäre sehr dankbar wenn ich diesen vordruck oder besser gesagt wo ich ihn ausdrucken kann bekommen könnte,zumal wir auch keine richtige postadresse von dieser firma haben und mich das echt auch schon etwas stutzig macht!
also bitte einen guten rat das wäre echt prima!
danke joggerlino


----------



## joggerlino (31 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Also bei uns ist das auch so,ich lese jede menge beiträge dazu und wir nutzen die Seite ja auch nicht mehr.Also bitte was sollen wir tun?Bitte ein guter Rat wäre echr super!
Danke joggerlino


----------



## Stephan_OS (31 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo Joggerlino,

du hast doch im ersten Beitrag geschrieben, dass du zum Verbraucherschutz gegangen bist? Was haben die dir denn geraten? Normalerweise solltest du von denen ein Musterschreiben bekommen haben, mit dem du auf eine solche Forderung reagieren kannst.

Hat das Unternehmen denn deine "richtige" Adresse, oder nur eine E-Mail-Adresse? 

Wenn du hier und in anderen Foren / Blogs schon viel gelesen hast, sollten eigentlich die meisten Fragen geklärt sein. Welche ist denn noch offen?


----------



## joggerlino (31 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Leider ja da!Und wenn ich ehrlich bin macht mir das etwas Angst,wollten ja für unsere Tochter nur ein paar infos anschauen!
Doch bin ich mir nicht sicher sollen wir jetzt per einschreiben noch mal was schicken oder diese Mahnung einfach ignorieren?Es ist nicht so eindeutig jeder schreibt was anderes und von daher bin ich unsicher!


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



joggerlino schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so eindeutig jeder schreibt was anderes


In diesem Forum nicht:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen 

4) entspannen


----------



## joggerlino (31 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Soll ich dann per E.mail wiederspruch gegen die Mahnung einlegen?


----------



## joggerlino (31 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Das mit dem entspannen ist nicht wirklich so easy!


----------



## jupp11 (31 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



joggerlino schrieb:


> Soll ich dann per E.mail wiederspruch gegen die Mahnung einlegen?


Wenn du Wert auf weiteren  Mahnungsspam legst. Ob man antwortet oder nicht,
 interessiert die in der Regel herzlich wenig. Die Spam wird weiter rausgejagt.

Bin allerdings erstaunt, dass du  in der kurzen Zeit schon alle Infos die cp genannt hat schon  gelesen  und geschaut hast


joggerlino schrieb:


> Das mit dem entspannen ist nicht wirklich so easy!


dann ist das nämlich "easy"


----------



## joggerlino (31 März 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo!Natürlich habe ich das gelesen von cp und werde per E-Mail einen Wiederspruch einlegen,habe keinen bock auf Spamterror!
Es gibt wichtigeres im Leben!


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Was willst Du mit einem Widerspruch erreichen?

Dass der Anbieter Dich nicht mehr belästigt. - Und Du glaubst, der lässt das dann?

Lies Dir mal das durch, was ich an anderer Stelle schon dazu geschrieben habe:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=228919#post228919


----------



## joggerlino (1 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

na dann tun wir das auch so,danke für die vielen Tipps, man ist ja echt perplex, 
dass einen so was passiert! Aber aus Fehlern lernt man ja bekanntlich!


----------



## asereba (2 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo habe Deinen Brief gelesen wie ist der [...] eigentlich ausgegangen?Habe das gleiche Problem .Wäre schön wenn du mir einmal bescheid geben würdest

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Nach Online Content Ltd. und Online Services Ltd. nennen sie sich jetzt "Content Services Ltd." - und ein neuer "Director" ist auch mal wieder vorhanden.

Und natürlich auch neue, sehr sinnvolle Produkte, u.a. das hier:


> * himmel-vs-hoelle.de
> *Kommst du in den Himmel oder in die Hölle? Finde es heraus!*
> 5. Vergütung
> 5.1. Die Inanspruchnahme der Leistung des Anbieters ist mit acht (in Zahlen: 8 ) Euro pro Monat inkl. der Mehrwertsteuer in der jeweiligen gesetzlichen Höhe zu vergüten.
> ...


----------



## asereba (2 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Liebe Gomacinda habe das gleiche Problem :cry:mit dieser [...] . Es wäre schön wenn Du Dich einmal bei mir melden könntest . Meine Internet Adresse lautet [...] vielleicht kannst Du mir ja sagen wo ich diese Formbriefe finde oder mir einen zusenden. ich habe schon per e-Mail mein Wiederrufsrecht geltend gemacht aber keine Antwort bekommen

_[Ausdruck und Mailadresse entfernt. Bitte die Privaten Nachrichten im Forum nutzen. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## bernhard (3 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg


> 02.04.2008
> Verbraucherzentrale empfiehlt Gegenwehr
> Münchener Anwältin setzt Surfer unter Druck


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Ist mal wieder Spitze:

http://www.abzockwelle.de/m_027.htm


----------



## sonnenstrahl (3 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*



Rudi4help schrieb:


> Hallo Sunny2007
> _full quote gekürzt modaction _


Hallo Rudi4help,

auch ich habe mich am 9.2. auf der Seite tiere-infos registriert, die Seite seitdem nie mehr aufgerufen und am 17.03. eine Zahlungsaufforderung sowie am 31.03. eine Mahnung erhalten. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt war mir bewusst, dass es sich um eine kostenpflichtige Seite handelt Nachdem ich heute bei dem Unternhemen angerufen habe, teilte man mir mit, dass ich von dem Widerrufsrecht keinen Gebrauch mehr machen kann und durch die Aktivierung über den Link, der mit nach der Registrierung zugesandt wurde hätte ich die Nutzungsgebühren über den 6-Monatszugang bestätigt und muss nun die Rechnung bezahlen, ansonsten bekäme ich eine weitere Mahnung.

Wie soll ich mich nun verhalten?


----------



## sonnenstrahl (3 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



sunny2007w schrieb:


> Hallo
> leider bin ich auch reingefallen auf eine Abofalle mit meiner Anmeldung auf der Seite tiere-infos.de  vom Betreiber Online Content Ltd. mit Sitz in Wiesbaden!Habe erst durch eine Rechnung per Mail, die ich erst bekommen habe nach dem die 4 Wochen Widerruffrist abgelaufen sind, gescheckt, das dies eine kostenpflichtige Seite ist, die von mir aber nicht gewollt ist.
> War ganz entsetzt und hat mir so manche schlaflose Nacht bereitet, bis ich mich im Internet schlau gemacht habe und per Musterbrief Widerruf per Einschreiben mit Rückschein eingereicht habe.
> Scheint aber nicht viel zu nützen, denn gestern kam die erste Mahnung per Mail zur Zahlungsaufforderung und eine Mail, das sie meinen Widerruf nicht anerkennen.
> Wer hat noch die gleiche schlechte Erfahrung mit dieser Seite gemacht und wie ist es ausgegangen? Muß ich noch weitere Widerrufe schreiben, oder soll ich weitere Mahnungen ignorieren? Wie weit ist der Betreiber gegangen? Ich wäre um jeden Rat dankbar.


Hallo Spieluhr,

mir ist nun dasselbe passiert und ich habe mittlerweile schon eine Mahnung erhalten. Wie ist die Angelegenheit bei dir ausgegangen?

VG
sonnenstrahl


----------



## sonnenstrahl (3 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Da ich auch in diese Falle getreten bin, soll ich also die Rechnung und die Zahlungserinnerung ignorieren?
sonnenstrahl


----------



## wahlhesse (3 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hier gucken oder hier lesen.
Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist leider verboten.
Aber wenn man die obigen Links verstanden hat, erübrigen sich eh alle weiteren Fragen und man weiss, was zu tun... oder besser nicht zu tun ist.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## raiko (3 April 2008)

*Kostenfalle Routenplaner von „Online Content Ltd.“*

Guten Abend Leute, 

ich stelle nur mal die Kostenfalle „Online Content Ltd.“, in Form eines Online Routenplaners an den Pranger, vielleicht gibt es ja dazu auch schon eine rege Diskussion oder Reaktion. Diese „saubere“ Firma lockt den Internet-Besucher über einen x-beliebigen Link auf ihre Web-Site und macht einem ihren Online Routenplaner „schmackhaft“. Prompt bin ich darauf reingefallen, d. h. ich habe mir eine Urlaubs-Route ausgesucht und mir leider weiter nichts dabei gedacht (wie bei Falk oder ADAC etc.). Doch nach sieben Wochen (!) erhielt ich über eine E-Mail die erste Mahnung über eine nicht bezahlte Rechnung über 59,95 EUR, toll. Das ging dann so weiter, bis zuletzt – d. h. nun ist dafür eine Anwaltskanzlei [....] „eingesprungen“, um das Geld – natürlich jetzt über 104,82 EUR – einzutreiben. 

Ich bin momentan ziemlich sauer, ob dieser [.....]. Vielleicht kennen Sie ähnliche Fälle oder wissen mehr zum konkreten Fall, da ist „guter Rat teuer“.

Evtl. stellen Sie dieses Thema zur Diskussion und können etwas zur Lösung beitragen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

raiko


----------



## wahlhesse (3 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo,

zu diesem Thema gibt es schon eine rege Diskussion, nicht nur hier im Forum. Selbst SAT1 hat in AKTE08 letztens einen Beitrag über die Firma gebracht. Kannst ja mal bei Youtube oder myvideo danach suchen.

Sich grosse Gedanken darüber zu machen ist müssig. Einfach die allgemeinen Hinweise lesen oder anschauen und mal im Thread ein paar Seiten zurückscrollen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## raiko (4 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Danke Wahlhesse,

habe nicht so eine Rechtskenntnis, ob "solcher" Begriffe und "Namensnennungen", danke nochmals. Ich denke, dass ich nach dem Lesen einiger Beiträge von dir und der anderen Mitglieder mehr weiß und dann zunächst "Ruhe bewahren" werde,

tschüs raiko


----------



## A John (8 April 2008)

*Online Content LTD: Klage unzustellbar*

Adressat(in) unter der angegebenen Anschrift nicht zu ermitteln.
Genau deshalb ist es IMO auch sinnlos, diese Typen zu verklagen. Letztendlich bleibt man doch nur auf den Kosten sitzen, selbst mit einem vollstreckbaren Titel. Der Gerichtsvollzieher greift buchstäblich ins Leere.


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

...und warum macht man sich nicht die Arbeit und ermittelt die tatsächlichen Macher von Online Content, die ja doch hinreichend bekannt und in Frankfurt wohnhaft sind?


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...und warum macht man sich nicht die Arbeit und ermittelt die tatsächlichen Macher von Online Content, die ja doch hinreichend bekannt und in Frankfurt wohnhaft sind?


Halb Deutschland weiss ja, dass das "Nest" in Frankfurt-Alt-Fechenheim ist.  
Und eine der "Töchter" inzwischen in der Donaustr. 19 a in 63452 Hanau "residiert".


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Halb Deutschland weiss ja, dass das "Nest" in Frankfurt-Alt-Fechenheim ist.


Ich glaube, das stimmt nicht, wie anderen Orts schon treffend bemerkt wurde: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-14872.html


----------



## A John (9 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...und warum macht man sich nicht die Arbeit und ermittelt die tatsächlichen Macher von Online Content, die ja doch hinreichend bekannt und in Frankfurt wohnhaft sind?


Die "Frankfurter" waren nur die ersten Strohmänner in dem Geschäft und IMO die einzig real existierenden.
Die eigentlichen Drahtzieher vermute ich in München. Der Aufbau und das Design der Seiten erinnert mich sehr an die Dialerseiten eines derzeit untergetauchten "alten Bekannten" aus diesem Genre.
Und das Muster der Gründung diverser Scheinfirmen ist mir auch schon mal aufgefallen: Da ging es um Raubkopien, die über eine Firma auf den BVI vertickt wurden und eine recht spektakuläre Verhaftung.


----------



## dvill (9 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Abo-Abzocker mit neuer Mahnungswelle


----------



## Witti (11 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir die Threads einmal angeschaut. Ich habe das gleiche Problem und bin leider in derselben misslichen Lage. :wall:

Auf meinen Widerruf ging genau das gleiche Antwort schreiben ein.

Ich bitte, auch wenn es schon behandelt wurde, einmal genau zu erötern wie man vorgehen sollte. im Grunde bleiben ja nur 3 Möglichkeiten:

1. ich zahle und habe ruhe

2. Ich antworte erneut auf die Mail mit einem Widerruf

3. ich reagiere garnicht und warte ab...

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Witti schrieb:


> Ich bitte, auch wenn es schon behandelt wurde, einmal genau zu erötern wie man vorgehen sollte. im Grunde bleiben ja nur 3 Möglichkeiten:


Das ( nur in Deutschland existierende) Verbot der Rechtsberatung außer für Rechtsanwälte und Verbraucherzentralen, läßt eine derartige persönliche Punkt für Punkt Beratung nicht zu. 
 Die  allgemeinen  Hinweise sollten zu einer recht einfachen Entscheidungsfindung beitragen:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) entspannen


----------



## Witti (11 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Sollte ich mich an den verbraucherschutz und an einen Anwalt wenden und den Sachverhalt klar darlegen?

Gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Wenn du immer noch unsicher bist, kann es nicht schaden, aber die werden dir 
dasselbe  wie hier erzählen und es kostet ( dein) Geld.

Wenn dir deine Beruhigung das  wert ist, tu es.


----------



## oleander08 (16 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo,
ich bin leider, so wie viele hier im forum in die internetfalle tiere-infos.de getappt. gestern kam dann wie bei euch die rechnung von circa 60 euro, mein problem ist jetzt, dass in meiner panik gleich eine kündigungsemail geschrieben, mit der Bitte, meinen "onlinevertrag" zu kündigen.
Können die mir jetzt sagen, dass ich, wenn ich einen Vertrag kündigen möchte, ihn ja vorher sozusagen akzeptiert haben muss???
Ich könnte mir jetzt natürlich sonst wo hin beißen, weil ich denen keinen cent bezahlen möchte.

Entschuldigung auch, wenn die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde und vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Anny (17 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*

Hallo!
Habe heute mit der Post ne Mahnung von Online Content LTD bekommen.Unsere Tochter hatte sich dort auch angemeldet, ohne zu wissen das die Seite kostenpflichtig ist.Angeblich haben die uns schon ne Rechnung und ne Zahlungserinnerung geschickt , was aber nicht stimmt.Dafür Haben sie uns gleich noch ne Verzugspauschale von 5,00€ draufgedrückt.Sehe aber nicht ein das zu bezahlen.Was Kann man tun?Unsere Tochter ist elf.
MfG
Anny


----------



## physicus (17 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> 1) Das lesen:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> 
> 2) Das schauen:
> ...



Und wirklich den Links folgen!


----------



## Captain Picard (17 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*



Anny schrieb:


> Was Kann man tun?Unsere Tochter ist elf.


Zur Frage der Minderjährigkeit:   
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430
dritter  Absatz:





> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Online Content Ltd. war gestern Thema in der Akte08-Sendung von Sat1:
http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine/akte/topthemen/internet/content/30375/


> Mit über 35 versteckt kostenpflichtigen Internetseiten macht das Unternehmen ein lukratives Geschäft, denn viele Menschen lassen sich von den Mahnungen einschüchtern und zahlen aus Angst vor einem Schufa-Eintrag.


Wer zufällig einen Mitschnitt hat - für Übermittlung per PN wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## oleander08 (30 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo, kann mir denn keiner helfen? was, wenn ich den "Vertrag" gekündigt habe, also im prinzip zugegeben habe, einen onlinevertrag abgeschlossen habe? sieht wohl dann eher schlecht für mich aus, oder?
Bitte bitte helft mir!
Danke


----------



## Shayenne (30 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



sunny2007w schrieb:


> Hallo
> leider bin ich auch reingefallen auf eine Abofalle mit meiner Anmeldung auf der Seite tiere-infos.de  vom Betreiber Online Content Ltd. mit Sitz in Wiesbaden
> _full quote gekürzt modinfo_


Hallo,
ich bin auch auf den Verein hereingefallen! Nachdem ich die letzte Mahnung erhalten hatte,obwohl ich bis dahin nix von denen gehört habe, habe ich dort in diesem Zimmermühlenweg11, in Oberursel bei anderen Firmen angerufen und so einiges erfahren was absolut auf einen unseriösen [...] hindeutet! Bin dann sofort zum Anwalt! Auserdem hab ich das Gefühl das hier nicht nur die [...] schreiben sondern auch die Gegenseite aber bezahlt wird trotzdem nicht!

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## HUmax (30 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Shayenne schrieb:


> ich bin auch auf den Verein hereingefallen! Nachdem ich die letzte Mahnung erhalten hatte,obwohl ich bis dahin nix von denen gehört habe, habe ich dort in diesem Zimmermühlenweg11, in Oberursel bei anderen Firmen angerufen und so einiges erfahren was absolut auf einen unseriösen [...] hindeutet! Bin dann sofort zum Anwalt!



Online Content Ltd: Viele Rechnungen und ein Video
http://www.augsblog.de/2008/04/29/online-content-ltd-viele-rechnungen-und-ein-video/



Shayenne schrieb:


> Auserdem hab ich das Gefühl das hier nicht nur die [...] schreiben sondern auch die Gegenseite aber bezahlt wird trotzdem nicht!


Ist grundsätzlich so, dass die Nutzlosbranche in Foren wo es um die geht mitlesen und auch Postings schreiben lässt. Aber die fallen meist sofort auf.


----------



## webwatcher (30 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Shayenne schrieb:


> Auserdem hab ich das Gefühl das hier nicht nur die [...] schreiben sondern auch die Gegenseite ..


Seit Beginn der Nutzlosabzocke vor etwas mehr als zwei Jahren gab es im Forum nur   
ganz vereinzelte  zaghafte Versuche, die alle abrupt endeten...


----------



## Wembley (30 April 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



oleander08 schrieb:


> wenn ich den "Vertrag" gekündigt habe, also im prinzip zugegeben habe, einen onlinevertrag abgeschlossen habe? sieht wohl dann eher schlecht für mich aus, oder?


Wer behauptet denn das bzw. wo hast du denn das her? Ich meine, dass es dann für dich schlecht aussehen würde. Na, so schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht.
Aber um die Begriffe aueinanderhalten zu können, lies dir das durch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## craven295 (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo,

habe das selbe problem mit Online Content. 
Habe mich auf tiere-infos.de angemeldet und erst nach einem Monat gemerkt das ich eine Rechnung bekommen habe.

Ich habe aber nicht meine Richtige Adresse angegeben sondern nur eine Fake Adresse - mit was muss ich dann rechnen?

Die Rechnung werde ich nicht bezahlen, da ich vorgestern gestern selber das gleiche Problem im TV gesehen habe!

MfG


----------



## craven295 (15 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

habe das selbe problem mit Online Content. Bin aber auch erst 17 Jahre somit beschränkt geschäftsfähig, also ohne das ja wort meiner eltern soltle da garnichts gehen soweit ich mich da nicht irre da ich selber BWL habe.
Habe mich auf tiere-infos.de angemeldet und erst nach einem Monat gemerkt das ich eine Rechnung bekommen habe.

Ich habe aber nicht meine Richtige Adresse angegeben sondern nur eine Fake Adresse - mit was muss ich dann rechnen?

Die Rechnung werde ich nicht bezahlen, da ich vorgestern gestern selber das gleiche Problem im TV gesehen habe!

MfG


----------



## HUmax (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



craven295 schrieb:


> Ich habe aber nicht meine Richtige Adresse angegeben sondern nur eine Fake Adresse - mit was muss ich dann rechnen?


Jetzt überleg mal ganz scharf nach.


----------



## craven295 (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

nichts nur das sie mir irgendwann eine mail schicken das die adresse falsch ist und daraufhin folgen gewinnspiele wo ich meine adresse eingeben soll 

greetz


----------



## HUmax (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



craven295 schrieb:


> nichts nur das sie mir irgendwann eine mail schicken das die adresse falsch ist und daraufhin folgen gewinnspiele wo ich meine adresse eingeben soll


Solche Fälle scheint es auch schon mal gegeben zu haben.


----------



## Essigfabrik (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo Freunde,
es gibt eine zuversichtliche Nachricht:
Das ZDF Mainz hat am Sitz von Online Content einen Beitrag gedreht.:-p
Vom Grundstückseigentümer ist Online Content, gekündigt worden.:-D
Der Ermittler der -K- bei der Kriminlapolizei Hochtaunuskreis hat mir schriftlich, wie auch telefonisch geraten - nicht zubezahlen!!
Es kann der Fall sein, dass auch ein Schreiben eines Münchener Anwalts käme und auch hier, die Ruhe bewahren und nicht reagieren.
Wie mir eine auch im Haus dort ansässige Firma mitteilte, ist von der Truppe selbst, nichts zu sehen. Der Briefkasten würde nur geleert, wenn kein Geschäfstbetrieb mehr im Hause sei.
Ich habe jetzt ebenfalls Strafanzeige gestellt und unseren langjährigen Anwalt eingeschaltet, damit zukünftiger Schriftverkehr nur über die unseren Abwalt läuft. Hier ist es eben gut, eine Rechtsschutzversicherung zu besitzen umd aktiv, gegen steuern zu können.
Bange machen, gilt nicht!!:wall::auslach:

Essigfabrik


----------



## HUmax (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Essigfabrik schrieb:


> Vom Grundstückseigentümer ist Online Content, gekündigt worden.


Sind die nicht mehr in Oberursel im Zimmersmühlenweg 11?


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Nach meinen Informationen [........]


----------



## HUmax (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Wenn es zutrifft, wird wohl dem seine Einschüchterungsseiten wieder ein wenig größer werden, nachdem dort schon länger tote Hose ist.


----------



## Essigfabrik (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

HUmax 
Stammgast

Hallo,
im Moment noch - bis zu Ablauf der Kündigungsfrist!!!
Vermieter wollte erst fristlos das "Büro" kündigen, musst aber dann doch, die
vertragliche Kündigungsfrist einhalten!!! 
Ist aber meiner Erachtens egal, Hauptsache der Gesellschaft wird gezeigt wo
der Hammer hängt!!!!
Irgendwo werden die wiedert auftauchen und weitermachen!!
Ich hoffe auf den Erfolg meiner Anzeige bei der -K-!
Mein Anwalt hat schon Heute Denen, ein für Die nicht erfreuliches Schreiben
geschickt. Ist immer gut wenn man Fax hat, um schnell mit dem Anwalt zu 
kontaktieren. 
Alle müssen hier gegen diese Sippschafgt blank ziehen und nicht ins Mauseloch
kriechen!!!

Essigfabrik


----------



## Essigfabrik (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Heute, 11:49:55     
Nicko1998 
Erfahrener Benutzer 

Hallo Nicko 1989
lasst doch die Anwälte schreiben was sie wollen, bazahlen muss diese Herren
"Juristen" - Online Content Ltd !!!!
Wie lange die sich dies noch leisten können liegt einfach daran, wie oft eben
hier noch Opfer der Abzocke, an Die - bezahlen.
Wenn NICHTS mehr kommt, bleiben Die auf der Strecke!!!!
Vor einen Gericht, kommt für Die nichts raus.
Im Vorfeld hat mein Anwalt - aus Göttingen, Denen erst einmal eine Rechnung
geschickt!
Haltet die Ohren steif - Jungs


----------



## Merseburg (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Ergänzung zu ONLINE Content LTD
Nach Anruf bei dem ZDF in Mainz wird in der Sendung:
WISO, am: 26.05. 08 oder  02. 06. 08 jeweils: 19:25h
über: Online Content LTD, ein Bericht ausgestrahlt. gedreht am: 25.05. 08 - in Oberursel.
Sofern Mahnungen der "RA" [........] aus München kommen - ausdrucken und mit einer Beschwerde, an die Anwaltskammer München oder an die Bundesanwaltskammer senden. Anschriften dazu, sind
im Internet abrufbar.
Auch sagte mein Anwalt in Göttingen, es muss in jedem Fall bei der örtlichen Kriminalpolizei Anzeige gegen Online Content Ltd erstattet werden.
Essigfabrik


----------



## HUmax (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Merseburg schrieb:


> Ergänzung zu ONLINE Content LTD
> Nach Anruf bei dem ZDF in Mainz wird in der Sendung:
> WISO, am: 26.05. 08 oder  02. 06. 08 jeweils: 19:25h
> über: Online Content LTD, ein Bericht ausgestrahlt. *gedreht am: 25.05. 08* - in Oberursel.


Also mit dem Drehdatum passt was nicht. Der 25.05. ist erst morgen und noch ein Sonntag.


----------



## Merseburg (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo HUmax!
Entschuldigung, war Tippfehler - Drehtag, war:
20. Mai 2008.
Sendtagstermine - stimmen!!! Entschuldigung!!!
Zur Kündigung:
Im Moment sind die noch imZimmersmühlen-weg 11!!!
Die Kündigung hat eine Frist - Auszugstermin!!
Miunter haben dies Mietverträge zwischen - 
1 bis 6 Monate Laufzeit bis zum Auszug!!
Fristlose Kündigung, war nicht durchzusetzen!!
Mit Angabe von falschen Adressen bei diesen Verein wäre ich verdannt vorsichtig!
Dies kann ins Auge gehen - verfälschte Datenan-
gabe!!1

Essigfabrik

_[Verunglückte Formatierung korrigiert. (bh)]_


----------



## HUmax (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Merseburg schrieb:


> Mit Angabe von falschen Adressen bei diesen Verein wäre ich verdannt vorsichtig! Dies kann ins Auge gehen - verfälschte Datenangabe!!


Und die dürfen das aber machen? Briefkästen wo aufhängen, aber sind wo total anders, wo die ihr dubioses Geschäft betreiben.


----------



## Merseburg (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

*HUmax*
Und die dürfen das aber machen? Briefkästen wo aufhängen, aber sind wo total anders, wo die ihr dubioses Geschäft betreiben.
NEIN, DIE dürfen das natürlich NICHT!!!
Nun wenn wir Online Content LTD ans Zeug wollen, dürfen wir nicht in gleicher Form und
Art hier auftreten.
Es kann passieren, dass wir uns mit gleichen Verhalten wie Online Content LTD ein ge-
waltiges Eigentor schießen und damit, im Abseits landen!!
Das ist doch wohl nicht Sie und Zweck unserer Bemühungen diesen Laden mit gesetzlich rechtlichen Mitteln, das Handwerk zu legen - Hast Du verstanden???
Nichts für Ungut, wir müssen sauber bleiben!!!

Gruß,
Essigfabrik


----------



## Whitehorse (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Ich habe inzwischen auch ein Schreiben von den RA [ edit]   aus München bekommen, habe aber schon vorher Widerspruch eingelegt, auf den keine Reaktion kam.

Habe nun heute mit meiner Rechtsschutzversicheurng telefoniert und werde morgen einen RA aufsuchen.

Bei mir hat diese Firma inzwischen eine andere Adresse Online Content LTD, Wiesbadener Landstr. 16, 65203 Wiesbaden-Amöneburg. Die ziehen wohl ständig um.

Gruß Whitehorse


----------



## HUmax (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Whitehorse schrieb:


> Bei mir hat diese Firma inzwischen eine andere Adresse Online Content LTD, Wiesbadener Landstr. 16, 65203 Wiesbaden-Amöneburg. Die ziehen wohl ständig um.


Ja. Wenn es zu heiß wird, ändern sie den Briefkastenstandort mal gerne.


----------



## dvill (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Der Anfängerfehler bei dieser Truppe ist, dass sie erst ein leeres Büro mietet und dann den Postkasten davorhängt.

Die Profis von der unfreundlichen Nachbarschaft hängen nicht einmal einen Postkasten auf. Die geben einfach eine Adresse an, an der nix ist: Kein Postfach, kein Klingelschild, kein Büro.

Das stört dann auch keinen, weil da nix ist.


----------



## W-48 (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Interessant: Die Wiesbadener ist wohl eine alte Adresse, der aktuelle Briefkasten steht in Oberursel. Die clevere RAin kennt noch nicht mal die richtige Anschrift! 
Daran lässt sich schon ablesen, was das für ein S****** ist.


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



W-48 schrieb:


> Interessant: Die Wiesbadener ist wohl eine alte Adresse, der aktuelle Briefkasten steht in Oberursel. Die clevere RAin kennt noch nicht mal die richtige Anschrift!


Das stimmt so nicht. Die RAin versucht (eigentlich nur mit ihrem Namen) die Forderung für den jeweils zur angegebenen Zeit forderungsinnehabenden Unternehmen einzufordern. Es sähe ja blöde aus, wenn einer am 08.02.2006 angeblich bei Genealogie Ltd. Kunde war und bei Online Content Ltd. unter Vertrag sei.

Oberursel ist übrigens auch längst erledig, neueste Anschrift, die ich erkennen konnte, war in Mannheim. Alles in allem bleibt festzustellen, dass letztlich wieder alles auf die Quirinstr. in Frankfurt zurück fällt, auch wenn sich die dortigen Drahtzieher gegen diese Vermutung verwehren mögen - meine feste Meinung ist das.


----------



## Merseburg (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

*Das beste ist was auch hilft, diese Absender die hier laufend belästigend und drohend in Erscheingung treten, zu sperren. Ist mit Kasperski machbar und wenn DIE dann noch etwas wollen, können sie per Mail nicht mehr zustellen und müssen den Postweg wählen.
Mahnschreiben, Schufa, Inkasso etc.geht auch nur durch - bzw. umzusetzen, wenn ein Urteiel eines Gerichtes vorliegt. Hier jedoch werden diese Brüder stets ein Bauchlandung machen.
Gleichfalls ist es so, dass amtliche Schreiben stets mit Postzustellungsurkunde ver-
schickt werden um für den Versender den Nachweis zu erbringen, dass der Empfänger auch diese Sendung erhalten hat.
Was solls, Mails und Post kann zwar verschickt werden ABER - habe dies auch erhalten???
Evt. lönnte noch per Einschrieben machbar sein aber dies, kosten Denen ja Geld!

Essigfabrik *


----------



## HUmax (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Merseburg schrieb:


> Mahnschreiben, Schufa, Inkasso etc.geht auch nur durch - bzw. umzusetzen, wenn ein Urteiel eines Gerichtes vorliegt.


???


----------



## Merseburg (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

*HUmaxx

Hier ist gemeint, um bei Dir oder Anderen eine solche Forderung, wie sie diese Krippensetzer versenden umzusetzen bzw. einzutreiben, ist stets ein Urteil eines Gerichtes Voraussetzung. Alles Andere ist kalter Kaffe*und blauer Dunst. Damit will man uns doch nur unter Druck setzen und drohen. Dies gilt auch für die Schreiben dieser sog. Anwältin aus Münschen.
Dchreiben fotokopieren, entsprechenden Beitrag dazu schreiben und damit ab an die Anwaltskammer nach Müchen oder -an die Bundesanwaltskammer.

Essigfabrik


----------



## Reducal (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

...genau und ringsum jeden Franz und Friederich zumüllen! 
:abgelehnt:


----------



## jackystern (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo 

bitte ich brauche eure Hilfe....


mir ist das gleiche passiert.
Ich erreiche keinen per Telefon und per Mail kommt auch immer wieder alles zurück.

Was kann und soll ich tun ?
Passiert mir was wenn ich nicht zahle ?

Wir hatten uns da angemeldet weil meine Tochter (16) so einen hundesticker aus Metall wollte und wir haben nichts davon mitbekommen das es eine Gebühr kosten soll.

Bitte was kann ich tun ???

Kaspersky hätte ich aber weiß nicht wie ich den blocken kann.

Vielen Dank
Jacky


----------



## HUmax (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



jackystern schrieb:


> Was kann und soll ich tun ?
> Passiert mir was wenn ich nicht zahle ?


Wurde schon sehr oft beantwortet. Bitte die Infos im Forum lesen.


----------



## Merseburg (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Jackystern
Hallo -
wir sind selbstständig und haben für unsere gesamten rechner eine Firm die das alles
betreut.
Frage am besten mal einen EDV-Fachmann bei Dir vor Ort wie dies mit Kasperski und unter
OutlookExpress zu sperren ist. Es ist nicht viel was gemacht werden muss um eine
Sperregel zu erstellen. Nur wenn man es nicht selbst macht - 71 Jahre, dann steht man eben auf dem Schlauch.

Essigfabrik


----------



## jackystern (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



HUmax schrieb:


> Wurde schon sehr oft beantwortet. Bitte die Infos im Forum lesen.


 

ja und wo denn genau (link eventuell) :roll: ist nicht gerade sehr hilfreich hab ja hier in dem Beitrag schon alles gelesen und nun um Hilfe gebeten :unzufrieden:


----------



## jackystern (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Merseburg schrieb:


> Jackystern
> [noparse]*Hallo -*
> *wir sind selbstständig und haben für unsere gesamten rechner eine Firm die das alles*
> *betreut.*
> ...


*


werde morgen mal bei uns auf der Arbeit fragen :sun: hab den in meinem Mailprogramm erstmal blockiert so dass da schon mal Ruhe sein dürfte.....

nur damit ist mein Problem nicht gelöst, war schon nahe dran denen das Geld zu überweisen, weil ich mag keinen Ärger mit Behörden oder so haben aber wenn das ja nur ne Scheinfirma sein sollte werde ich es nicht bezahlen, hab eben nur Angst das ich noch größere Kosten bekomme*


----------



## dany_S (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

HI bin auch am 25.03 drauf reingefallen, habe sofort danach eine email hin geschickt das ich von dem Recht auf widerrufsrecht gebrauch mache.

heute erhielt ich per Email eine Zahlungserrinerung. Ich habe sofort angerufen....die unhöfliche dame sagte mir dann das ich durch irgendeine aktivierung keine wiederufsrechte habe...

lustig war das ich im hintergrund hörte wie die damen um rum motzen waren mit anderen anrufern richtig beleidigend sind die geworden...darauf hin habe ich dann mal lieber gegoogelt.

meine anwältin ruft mich im laufe des tages auch noch an. Reicht ein einfaches schreiben an die firma oder muss da noch irgendetwas hingeschickt werden bzw irgendwo andershin?

Mein Problem ist jetzt nur das ich keine emails aufgehoben habe wie z.b. die Kündigung... aber wenn ich das hier alles lese sollte ich mir keinerlei gedanken machen...

lg

Massenklage??? Wenn ja wo muss ich mich einschreiben :sun:


----------



## wahlhesse (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo an alle neu hinzugestossenen:

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) entspannen


LG
wahlhesse


----------



## A John (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content LTD: Klage unzustellbar*



A John schrieb:


> Adressat(in) unter der angegebenen Anschrift nicht zu ermitteln.
> Genau deshalb ist es IMO auch sinnlos, diese Typen zu verklagen. Letztendlich bleibt man doch nur auf den Kosten sitzen, selbst mit einem vollstreckbaren Titel. Der Gerichtsvollzieher greift buchstäblich ins Leere.


Nachtrag:
In Sachen […| ./. Online Content Ltd. konnte die Zustellung […] nicht erfolgen. Die/der Zustellerin(in) hat dafür folgenden Grund mitgeteilt: Die Empfängerin/der Empfänger ist unbekannt.


----------



## Merseburg (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Jockiestern
Kein Angst haben- da kommt nicht mehr rum, an Kosten!!!
Stehe mit dem Verein seit 02/08 auf Kriegsfuss. Habe Anzeige erstattet und unseren
Anwalt in Göttingen - über Rechtsschutzversischerung, eingeschaltet.
Alle Anzeige werden bei der -K- in Oberursel bearbeitet und verfolgt. Die haben schon
einen Umfang liegen, dass der Beamte voll augelastet ist.
Der Beamte selbst hat gleich Anfangs uns geraten - NICHT zu bezahlen!!!!
Die, kämen bei Gericht nicht druch mit der [edit] .....

Essigfabrik


----------



## Reducal (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Merseburg schrieb:


> Alle Anzeige werden bei der -K- in Oberursel bearbeitet und verfolgt.



Da darf ich widersprechen, da Oberursel nur ein Steinchen im Mosaik ist, das in Frankfurt zu einem Haufen aufgekehrt wurde.


----------



## Merseburg (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo Reducal,
Du darfst widersprechen aber - es stimmt nicht!!!
lt. telef. Kontakten mit Oberursel -K- lt. Aussage des bearbeitenden KOM., wir alles dort bearbeitet!!!
Unsere Anzeige hier aus S.-Anhalt, wurde hier bei unserer -K- registriert und bearbeitet .
Im Anschluss daran, nach Oberursel in das zuständige Dez. weitergeleitet.
- Ausage -K- hier, Berabeitung erfolgt in Oberursel, -K- Hochtaunus!!!

Essigfabrik


----------



## Lohengrin (1 Juni 2008)

*Online Content Ltd  GRUSSKARTEN-VERSAND*

Ich las ja hier einige Informationen, leider keine, die zu folgendem Informationen gaben:
1. Was tun wenn die geforderte Summe bereits bezahlt wurde, gibt es da 
    eine Rückhol-Möglichkeit?
2. Gibt es schon rechtliche Konsequenzen /Gerichtsurteile usw. die dieser
    Firma die Tätigkeiten verbieten und alle Zahlungsgeschäfte für unwirksam 
    erklärt????
DANKE!!!
:-?


----------



## W-48 (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Bereits gezahltes Geld zurückerstattet zu bekommen ist nach meiner Einschätzung genauso wahrscheinlich wie der Versuch der Nutzlosanbieter, von überzeugten Nichtzahlern das Geld einzutreiben. In einer kürzlich ausgestrahlten Fernsehsendung hat eine Mitarbeiterin der Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt behauptet, dass ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Online Content läuft - man wird sehen.


----------



## blizzy (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Wenn du bereits bezahlt hast, verbuche das unter "Lehrgeld".


----------



## HUmax (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



W-48 schrieb:


> In einer kürzlich ausgestrahlten Fernsehsendung hat eine Mitarbeiterin der Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt behauptet, dass ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Online Content läuft - man wird sehen.


Es wurde Anklage erhoben.


----------



## Lohengrin (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  Gerichtsverfahren?*

Danke für den Hinweis, in der Tat, man wird es sehen...aber wann?
Da bleibt es nur immer wieder zu warnen!!
:unzufrieden:


----------



## Lohengrin (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



blizzy schrieb:


> Wenn du bereits bezahlt hast, verbuche das unter "Lehrgeld".


 +++++++++++++++++++++
Nun, Du wirst leider Recht haben.....allerdings schrieb ich "Zahlung unter Vorbehalt"!


----------



## blizzy (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Vorbehalt hin oder her, versuche mal, dein Geld zurückzukriegen...

Hätten die es vom Konto abgebucht, könntest du es einfach zurückbuchen lassen. Wenn du aber selber überwiesen hast...


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Lohengrin schrieb:


> +++++++++++++++++++++
> Nun, Du wirst leider Recht haben.....allerdings schrieb ich "Zahlung unter Vorbehalt"!


Na und? Das juckt die nicht im Geringsten!

Hast du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung ohne Selbstbehalt, die derartige Fälle abdeckt? (Mal mit deiner Versicherung telefonieren)

Bei entsprechender Deckungszusage könntest du dann über einen Anwalt versuchen, den gezahlten Betrag einzuklagen.

Ohne Rechtsschutz würde ich das Ganze als Lehrgeld verbuchen und abschreiben.


----------



## W-48 (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Es gibt den Unterschied zwischen Recht *haben* und Recht *bekommen*. Und dazwischen liegen Welten, leider.


----------



## Lohengrin (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Na und? Das juckt die nicht im Geringsten!
> 
> Hast du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung ohne Selbstbehalt, die derartige Fälle abdeckt? (Mal mit deiner Versicherung telefonieren)
> 
> ...


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Wahrscheinlich: TRAURIG aber WAHR !  :cry:
Immerhin bin ich gewarnt.......


----------



## Whitehorse (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Nun, ich bin jetzt zum RA, da ich so eine RS-Versicherung habe.

Er hat jetzt erstmal einen Brief an die schon genannte Rechtsanwältin aus München geschickt und nochmals gesagt, dass wir nie dies in Anspruch genommen haben etc. und das Geld nicht zahlen werden.

Mal sehen ob was zurückkommen wird.

Gruß Whitehorse


----------



## HUmax (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Whitehorse schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin jetzt zum RA, da ich so eine RS-Versicherung habe.
> 
> Er hat jetzt erstmal einen Brief an die schon genannte Rechtsanwältin aus München geschickt und nochmals gesagt, dass wir nie dies in Anspruch genommen haben etc. und das Geld nicht zahlen werden.
> 
> Mal sehen ob was zurückkommen wird.


Es warnen so viele Stellen davor, dass das Wischiwaschi dieser Anwältin nur so viel wert ist wie das Klopapier zu Hause. Einen Anwalt wegen dieser Person einzuschalten, war eigentlich unnötig.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Wenn die Rechtsschutzversicherung die Kosten übernimmt und man dann ruhiger schlafen kann - warum nicht!

Meine Rechtsschutzversicherung hatte mal in einem ähnlichen Fall die Deckungszusage abgelehnt. Aber ich bin damals ganz gut allein mit dem betreffenden "Betreiber" fertig geworden


----------



## jupp11 (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



HUmax schrieb:


> dass das Wischiwaschi dieser Anwältin nur so viel wert ist wie das Klopapier zu Hause.



*nach* Gebrauch! ( Vorher ist es   unendlich viel wertvoller)


----------



## dvill (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Jeder kann mit jedem "Betreiber" gut umgehen.

Die Frage ist oft, wie er mit sich und seiner Angst umgeht.

Die erste Frage ist, wie man mit schwachsinnigen Mails umgeht, die unaufgefordert von nicht nachvollziehbaren Absendern eingehen. Wer die sicher als Mailmüll einstuft und komplett ignoriert, liegt genau richtig und hat den angemessenen Umgang mit dem Nichtproblem gefunden.

Wer den Quark liest, ernst nimmt  und sich gegenüber den anonymen Schreiberlingen zur Wehr setzen will, macht den ersten Fehler. Mit jedem Schriftwechsel und jedem Anruf gibt man den anonymen Drohkulissenschiebern weitere Gelegenheit, die gefühlte Angst zu steigern.

In 30 Monaten mit der Täuschen-und-Drohen-Mafia hat noch niemand Probleme bekommen, der unaufgefordert empfangene Nachrichten von nicht identifizierbaren Absendern komplett ignoriert und exakt nix macht.


----------



## Whitehorse (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Wenn die Rechtsschutzversicherung die Kosten übernimmt und man dann ruhiger schlafen kann - warum nicht!
> 
> Meine Rechtsschutzversicherung hatte mal in einem ähnlichen Fall die Deckungszusage abgelehnt. Aber ich bin damals ganz gut allein mit dem betreffenden "Betreiber" fertig geworden


 

Ich habe mich ja auch schlauerweise vorher bei meiner RS-Versicherung erkundigt und sofortige Deckungszusage bekommen. Sonst würde ich das auch nicht machen. 
Nur geht es bei mir ja nicht um 1 Rechnung von denen, sondern gleich um 2. Und ja, ich will gerne ruhig schlafen können, als mir darüber Sorgen zu machen. Das übernimmt nun mein RA.


----------



## A John (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



jupp11 schrieb:


> *nach* Gebrauch! ( Vorher ist es   unendlich viel wertvoller)


Sei nicht zu streng. Ich finde *Anwältin G. hat nach ihrer zweiten Mahnung* etwas geradezu rührendes. :scherzkeks:


----------



## hibiskus73 (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

hallo erstmal,

was bin ich froh das ich dieses forum gefunden habe da meine bekannte, die mein internet hin und wieder mal nutzt, auf eine saudoofe internetfalle getippt ist.
tiere.info will von mir für ein halbes jahr nutzung knappe 60 eus.
nur das ich persönlich die seite noch nie besucht habe.
die daten die ich angeblich dort hinterlegt habe stimmen auch in keinster weise mit meinen persönlichen überein. ausser das mein spitzname dort vorkommt, aber selbst der spitzname kommt im deutschen gebrauch mehr als nur einmal vor grins.... 
mein spamordner wird arge arbeit bekommen hab ich das gefühl.

nur wie lange werde ich von denen per mail belästigt werden?
länger als 1 jahr?

das würde mich jetzt interessieren.

beruhigt schlafen werd ich weiterhin da ich ja dank euren forum weiß das ich nicht zahlen muss und auch keinerlei strafverfolgung befürchten muss.
wer will schon freiwillig gesiebte luft atmen gelle.:roll:


lg das hibiskusblütchen


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



hibiskus73 schrieb:


> nur wie lange werde ich von denen per mail belästigt werden?
> länger als 1 jahr?
> 
> das würde mich jetzt interessieren.


Dafür gibt es keinerlei Regeln  oder Vorhersagen. Sie wären genau so zuverlässig wie ein Wetterbericht für das gesamte nächste Jahr.

ansonsten nimm´s leicht:
Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite


----------



## hibiskus73 (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

naja leicht nehm ich nur hin da ich nach einer stunde suchen im internet und dank euren forums bzw diesen threades jetzt weiß, das ich auf der sicheren seite bin. vorher sah dies etwas anders aus.
etliche zigaretten intus plus kaffee und immer wieder bilder vor augen wie ich in gesiebter luft zum fenster rausschaue.
der ganze ärger nur weil die bekannte sich ein neues hobby zulegen will.
besser wäre es gewesen sie hät unserem örtlichen tierheim einen besuch abgestattet und sich dort über die haltung einer hauskatze erkundigt.
aber ne, warum einfacher wenns umständlicher geht. vorallem wenn man dann die freundin in eine internetfalle hineinschlittert.

also werd ich hin und wieder mal nachschauen was mein spamordner so schönes anzubieten hat. einen anderen mitteilungsweg ausser diesen wird der briefkastenfirma nicht übrig bleiben da ihre netten briefe an mich unzustellbar zurückkommen werden.


jedoch beachtlich von denen auf solche dubiosen geschäftsideen zu kommen um sauber verdientes geld unbescholtenen bürgern abzuknöpfen.
möcht nicht wissen wieviel leute von panikattaken zur bank flitzen um angebliche schulden zu bezahlen.


----------



## HUmax (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



> Mailing-Dienstleister stoppt Mahnungs-Spam  Meldung vorlesen
> 
> Eine weitere Stufe der bereits vor Monaten gestarteten Massenmahnung hat die Kanzlei von [...] in den vergangenen Tagen gezündet. Als Folge davon fielen zahlreiche Empfänger aus allen Wolken, als sie E-Mails mit Betreffzeilen wie "ANWALTLICHE MAHNUNG / AZ [...] / Online Content LTD." in ihren Eingangsordnern vorfanden. Die HTML-Mails sind mit einem individualisierten Link zum Abrufen der eigentlichen Mahnung ausgestattet sowie mit Web-Bugs, die eine genaue Analyse des Lese- und Weiterleitungsverhaltens der Empfänger ermöglichen.


Weiter bei heise.de.

_[Namen entfernt. Bitte dringend die NUBs lesen, verstehen und beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## globahl (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

hallo habe mal ne frage habe jetzt die 2 mahnung bekommen gehe ich da einfach nicht drauf ein oder sollte ich jetzt bessser zu einem anwalt gehen??
gruss sabrina


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



globahl schrieb:


> hallo habe mal ne frage habe jetzt die 2 mahnung bekommen gehe ich da einfach nicht drauf ein oder sollte ich jetzt bessser zu einem anwalt gehen??


Lies mal etwa ab hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/238870-post201.html

a) Wenn du eine Rechtschutzversicherung ohne Selbstbeteiligung hast - alimentiere die deutsche Anwaltschaft zu Lasten der Versicherungswirtschaft.

b) Hast du keine RSV, oder nur eine mit SB - kaufe dir einen Kaffee von dem Geld. Oder zwei. Oder drei ...

c) Willst du nicht lesen, aber böse Jungens alimentieren - :wall:


----------



## Liesa (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hi!
Hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Hab bei der Polizei angerufen. Und wir sollen anzeige erstatten und nicht bezahlen. Ich werde nun in ein Sammelverfahren aufgenommen. Also zeigt diese [ edit]  an. Bei der Gripo sind sie schon bekannt!!!!!!!


----------



## HUmax (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Liesa schrieb:


> Bei der *Gripo* sind sie schon bekannt!!!!!!!


Gripo hört sich so nach einem Grippemedikament an.


----------



## Liesa (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Oh falsch geschrieben. Ach ihr wisst was ich meine!!!!!!!!!!!!! :scherzkeks:


----------



## globahl (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

bist du dann einfach zur polizei und hast strafanzeige gemacht????
wegen was denn??? damit ich bescheid weiss????
gruss sabrina


----------



## jackystern (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hilfeeeeeeeeeee 

Ich habe heute Post im Briefkasten gehabt von Tiere Infos.de

eine letzte Mahnung, wenn ich die nicht zahle geht es zum Inkassobüro

Hilfe was soll ich tun ??????????? Könnt ihr mir helfen ich bin ziemlich ratlos und nahe dran zu bezahlen......aber nachher bekomm ich dann in einem halben Jahr wieder eine rechnung ??? Weil ich weiß garnicht wo und ob man das überhaupt kündigen kann, was ich nicht abgeschlossen habe.....

bohaaaaaaaaa ich bin sowas von sauer, ich dachte ich hätte ruhe


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



jackystern schrieb:


> eine letzte Mahnung, wenn ich die nicht zahle geht es zum Inkassobüro



Und? Inkassobüros sind  Dienstleister ohne jede Sondervollmacht. Wenn sie das Geld nicht kriegen, geben sie den Auftrag zurück oder mahnen auch schon mal lustig weiter. Ändern tut sich dadurch nichts.

Schaff  dir ein dickeres Fell an.


----------



## globahl (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

hatte heute auch post im briefkasten
werde heute zur verbraucherzentrale gehen und mal schauen was die sagen


----------



## wahlhesse (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Dumdideldum.... :roll:

Schon ein paar Seiten des Threads nach hinten gerutscht, deshalb nochmal an alle neu hinzugestossenen "Paniker":


1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) entspannen


LG
wahlhesse


----------



## jackystern (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Und? Inkassobüros sind Dienstleister ohne jede Sondervollmacht. Wenn sie das Geld nicht kriegen, geben sie den Auftrag zurück oder mahnen auch schon mal lustig weiter. Ändern tut sich dadurch nichts.
> 
> Schaff dir ein dickeres Fell an.


 
Na das sagst du so einfach....wenn man davon keine Ahnung hat.
Aber deswegen bin ich ja froh das ich euch gefunden habe, wer weiß vielleicht hätte ich sonst schon längst bezahlt.

Und Inkasso können auch nichts erreichen ??? Das wußte ich garnicht. Also die mahnen dann praktisch im Auftrag von denen und wenn kein Geld kommt dann geben die den Auftrag zurück ??? Ich dachte ja nur weil wenn man Post vom Inkasso bekommt, ist die Rechnung ja gleich doppelt so hoch, weil die ja so hohe Gebühren aufschlagen :wall: okay versuch ein dickeres Fell zu bekommen :roll: aber leichter gesagt als getan


----------



## Liesa (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hi!

Du musst erst mal dort anrufen. Also so hab ich das gemacht. Denk aber das du auch so rein fahren kannst. Und dann musst ihnen den ganzen ablauf erklären, dann bekommst du ein Formblatt das du ausfüllen musst. Und damit hat sich die Sache schon erledigt. Einfach bei der Polizei auf die Wache gehen.
Die erklären dir dann alles.
Hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen.


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



jackystern schrieb:


> [Inkasso...] Also die mahnen dann praktisch im Auftrag von denen und wenn kein Geld kommt dann geben die den Auftrag zurück ??? Ich dachte ja nur weil wenn man Post vom Inkasso bekommt, ist die Rechnung ja gleich doppelt so hoch, weil die ja so hohe Gebühren aufschlagen



Ein Inkassobüro kann tatsächlich nur im Auftrag seines Mandanten Mahnungen schreiben.

Unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen darf es dabei auch Gebühren verlangen:

1)
Die Forderung muss rechtens sein. Daran scheitert es aber i.d.R. in diesen Fällen. Kein wirksamer Vertrag, kein Anspruch auf Zahlung. Weder bezüglich der Hauptforderung, noch bezüglich der Inkassogebühren. Die können Gebühren aufschlagen, wie sie wollen. Das ist alles deren Vergnügen. Irgendwelche Sonderrechte, um das durchzusetzen, haben sie nicht.

2)
Die Forderung muss unbestritten sein.
Sobald der "Schuldner" dem Inkassobüro mitteilt, dass die Forderung bestritten wird, sind alle weiter aufgesattelten Inkassogebühren gerichtlich nicht mehr durchsetzbar. 

Soll man aber bei derartigen dubiosen Fällen überhaupt einen Briefwechsel mit Inkassobüros pflegen?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Inkassobüros haben keine Sonderrechte. Bei einer nicht rechtmäßigen Forderung handelt man sich keine rechtlichen Nachteile ein, wenn man nicht reagiert. Das Inkassobüro müsste dann die Sache irgendwann an den Mandanten zurückverweisen. Ab dem 1.1.08 darf das Inkassobüro gemäß neuem RDG immerhin auch einen Mahnbescheid einleiten. Aber auch dem kann der Schuldner einfach unbegründet widersprechen, dann müsste der Gläubiger vor Gericht ziehen. 
Prozesse seitens Abzocker gegen angebliche Schuldner sind aber so selten, wie Murmeltiere auf Norderney. Von dem hier betroffenen "Dienstleister" ist z.B. kein einziger Fall bekanntgeworden.
Die zwei bekanntgewordenen Prozesse anderer Anbieter wurden von den Abzockern beide verloren.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ab dem 1.1.08 darf das Inkassobüro gemäß neuem RDG immerhin auch einen Mahnbescheid einleiten. .


Und das Inkassobüro  müßte  in Vorleistung in Form von Gerichtsgebühren treten. Bei den hier 
diskutierten Fällen immerhin 23€ und  das tut weh, denn der Auftraggeber zahlt das garantiert nicht...


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Eben. Gerade deswegen wird das nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen vorkommen, quasi als "Versuchsballon".
Die Regel ist, dass bis zu ca. 10 Droh- und Mahnbriefe eintreffen, manchmal bis über ein Jahr verteilt. Irgendwann schläft die Sache ein, auch wenn man nicht reagiert. Man spart dadurch auch Zeit und Nerven. Und: selbst wenn man reagiert, wird das eigentliche Ziel, künftig keine nervigen Mahnungen mehr zu bekommen, erfahrungsgemäß nicht erreicht. Ebenso gut kann man dem Papagei seiner Oma das Krächzen verbieten.


----------



## dvill (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Abschreckend würden bei der Täuschen-und-Drohen-Mafia nicht nur die Vorschusskosten für einen Mahnbescheid  wirken.

Die phantasievolle Tarnung der wirklichen Drahtzieher durch Postfachfirmen im Ausland, die Benennung von wechselnden "Directoren", der Anmietung dauerhaft leerer Büroräume usw. passen nicht zu den ladungsfähigen Anschriften mit Nennung verantwortlicher Personen, die Gerichte allgemein bevorzugen.

In vielen Fällen haben die Verbraucherzentralen noch Zustellungen offen, weil echte Adressen unbekannt sind. Wenn die wirklich eine zustellfähige bekannt gäben, drohte mehr als nur der Verlust für die Gebührenvorauszahlung.

Insofern sollte man von Inkassobüro immer die Vorlage der Vollmacht im Original verlangen, bevor man sich weiter mit dem Inhalt beschäftigt.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Das ist richtig. Als Schuldner hat man das Recht, vom Inkassobüro die Herausgabe der Originalvollmacht zu verlangen.
Problem ist nur: zumindest mir als juristischem Halblaien sind keine effektiven Sanktionsmöglichkeiten bekannt für die Fälle, wo das Inkassobüro auf Anfrage diese Vollmacht einfach nicht rausrückt und trotzdem weitermahnt.
Das gilt sicherlich speziell für Inkassobüros mit Mandanten aus der Nutzlos-Branche.
Insbesondere werden von denen wohl Schreiben von Privatleuten regelmäßig ignoriert.
Das deutsche RBerG, und auch wieder das neue RDG, machen es möglich, dass ein Inkassobüro keine Sanktionen zu befürchten hat, auch wenn es eine bestrittene Forderung bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag ewig weiter anmahnt.
Auch das neue RDG schweigt sich geflissentlich darüber aus, ob ein Inkassobüro eine bestrittene Forderung weiter anmahnen darf.
Die gesetzlichen Vorgaben zu Rechten und Pflichten von Inkassobüros sind in Deutschland m.E. einfach zu dünn. Auch mit dem neuen RDG wurden keine Verbesserungen erzielt. Nach wie vor gibt es z.B. nicht einmal Richtlinien dafür, wieviel an Gebühren zulässig sind.


----------



## dvill (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Ich wollte meinen Hinweis bewusst ganz einfach halten.

Es geht um die Frage: Wie unterscheidet ein Verbraucher, ob eine Rechnung oder Mahnung von einem seriösen Unternehmen kommt und eine Reaktion erfordert oder ob es um das gewöhnliche Mahndrohtheater geht, bei dem mit mafiösen Bedrohungsmethoden Zahlungsängste erzeugt werden sollen?

Natürlich sind teilweise auch Inkassobüros oder Anwälte Teil den Mahndrohtheaters, weil sie von den Angstzahlern mitfinanziert werden.

Mahndrohschreiben, die unaufgefordert und unerwartet eingehen, die gesetzlichen Informationspflichten für Geschäftsnachrichten nicht erfüllen, von nicht nachvollziehbaren Absendern stammen usw. sind dem täglichen Mailmüll zuzurechnen und nicht weiter zu beachten.


----------



## dvill (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Selbst die voreilige Zahlung der geforderten Beträge schützt nicht vor der Weiterführung des schwachsinnigen Mahndrohtheaters. Wie gehabt.


----------



## SIVI (29 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*

Genau das gleiche Schreiben habe ich auch erhalten. soll ich jetzt am besten nicht mehr reagieren, oder wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten?


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*



SIVI schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche Schreiben habe ich auch erhalten. soll ich jetzt am besten nicht mehr reagieren, oder wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten?


Was *du* tun sollst/mußt   zu sagen, verbietet das Rechtsberatungsgesetz.
Die Mühe den Thread zu lesen, kann dir keiner  abnehmen.  Als Sonderservice für dich zum 
1271.  Mal die Links auf die allgemeinen Infos:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html
Dort das Kapitel 


> Muss man der Rechnung überhaupt widersprechen?



und für Lesefaule
 Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Xelia (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo Leute!
Ok ihr seit also auch reingefallen 
Ich ebenfalls aber die Sache ist die: Wir bekommen schon die öhhm 4.? Mahnung, genau wie bei den 1. mal wo wir ebenfalls reingefallen sind (everygame.com) . Wir bezahlen nicht u[...........]  Wenn die Firma sich für jeden Menschen der nicht bezahlt einen Anwalt nehmen und vor Gericht gehen würde kämen gewaltige Summen zusammen, da die Firma rund 20 i-net Seiten im Umlauf hat und sogut wie jeden Tag einer daraufreinfällt der nicht bezahlen wird. Teilweise schickt Online Content LTD Mahnungen von angeblichen Anwälten raus die es gar nicht giebt. Habt ihr mal versucht die Nummern anzurufen die bei den Mahnungen ohnen rechts stehen? 0180 als vorwahl :thumb: 
oder die Internet Seite die angegeben ist? da kommt dann Apache 2 Test Page und und mehr nicht Straße der kanzlei? Nicht vergeben *totlach* es giebt keine Kanzlei die so heißt jedenfalls nicht in München und die Telefonnummer wo angeblich alle Mitarbeiter belegt sind ist eine Endlosschleife die sehr unauthentisch wirkt und gesprochen ist, dann tutet es alsob gleich ein mitarbeiter drangeht und dann wie schade geht die Schleife weiter.
Das ist alles [......] von Online Contend nur um euch das Geld aus der Tasche zu zihen ihr braucht wirklich keine Angst zu haben.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen :-D


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Xelia schrieb:


> ....es giebt keine Kanzlei die so heißt jedenfalls nicht in München


Aber es gibt eine Rechtsanwältin, die so heißt und die bislang anscheinend auch gelegentlich unter Anschrift in der Briennerstr. 44 erreichbar war. Guck mal [ edit]


----------



## HUmax (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

[ edit] die alte Version, sogar noch mit Bild (oben rechts).

_persönliche Daten auch nicht als screenshot modinfo_

Edit: Und Reducal seines ist in Ordnung?

Wer es trotzdem sehen will, findet die alte Version jedenfalls auch im Netz.


----------



## webwatcher (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



HUmax schrieb:


> Edit: Und Reducal seines ist in Ordnung?


nö, gelöscht


HUmax schrieb:


> Wer es trotzdem sehen will, findet die alte Version jedenfalls auch im Netz.


aber nicht hier

Hinweis: mit Screenshots die NUB zu unterlaufen, wird ab jetzt als schwerer Verstoß 
gegen die NUB gewertet


----------



## HUmax (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Aber man muss anmerken, dass was Reducal und ich als Link zu einer Grafik gepostet hatte, auch mal öffentlich unter Gelbe-Seiten.de abrufbar war. Jetzt ist nur noch eine kleine Anzeige der Dame zu sehen.


----------



## dvill (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Es geht nicht darum, was anderswo aufrufbar ist.

Dieses Forum und seine Poster sind juristisch angreifbar, wenn Rechte Dritter berührt sind. Wir vermeiden einfach unnötige Angriffsflächen. Dann kann man seine Kräfte nützlichen Zielen widmen.

Finde ich soweit ganz nachvollziehbar.


----------



## HUmax (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Schön, wenn mir wieder was unterstellt wird, was ich nie geschrieben/beabsichtigt habe.


----------



## LauberF (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Ich habe das selbe Problem mit Online Content. Ich werde ständig mit Mahnungen für -- NICHTS -- belästigt.

Bei meinem Provider habe ich diese Firma jetzt in eine Blacklist aufgenommen. Somit landen alle Mails im  Spamfilter. Ich denken, dass in einem halben Jahr dann ruhe ist, und ich meine E Mailadresse wieder normal nutzen kann.

Im zweifelsfall könnten man das Vorgehen auch als stalking bezeichnen. Was ja durchaus strafbar ist.


----------



## HUmax (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Dann schau, dass Du aber nicht auch per Post belästigt wirst.

"Inkasso-Stalking" ist zwar nicht strafbar. Was aber nicht ist kann ja noch werden.


----------



## dvill (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Die Engländer scheinen einen Verbraucherschutzminister zu haben.


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Engländer scheinen einen Verbraucherschutzminister zu haben.



Und wir haben halt einen Seehofer....:unzufrieden:


----------



## sonnyboykuss (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem.Ich war einmal auf der Startseite und habe nun eine Rechnung erhalten.Können Sie mir weiterhelfen was ich tun kann?


----------



## jupp11 (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen


----------



## Pfadfinder (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo,
ein Bericht auf Spiegel-Online mit Verlinkung zu diesem Thread.
Web-Abzocke: Wie sich Verbraucher gegen Abo-Fallen wehren können - Netzwelt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


----------



## Wembley (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Pfadfinder schrieb:


> Web-Abzocke: Wie sich Verbraucher gegen Abo-Fallen wehren können - Netzwelt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


Bezeichnend auch, was am Schluss des Artikels steht. Der Spiegel stellte denen per Mail Fragen. Wie die beantwortet wurden, liest man hier:


> Statt auf die Fragen zum Geschäftsgebaren des Unternehmen einzugehen, vermutete der Support offenbar die "Beanstandung" einer Rechnung und führte forsch aus: "Unsere Aufzeichnungen belegen Ihre Anmeldung unter Angabe Ihrer E-Mail-Adresse. An diese Adresse wurde Ihnen ein Aktivierungs-Link für den Zugang zum Mitgliedsbereich gesandt."
> 
> Offenbar geht das Unternehmen also davon aus, dass alle E-Mails von Kunden Rechnungen beanstanden.


----------



## sascha (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Siehe auch:

Abzocker und ihre Antwortmaschinen | Augsblog.de


----------



## simplymind (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo !

das gleiche Problem mit der Seite tiere-infos.de  hatte ich vor einem halben Jahr! Ich habe sofort einen Rechtsanwalt der verbraucherzentrale konsultiert: der sagte folgendes: KEINE DER RECHNUNGEN BEZAHLEN!!! Aussitzen und gut ist, denn klagen kann man immer noch, wenn ein Mahnbescheid vom GERICHT kommt, bis dahin, muss NICHTS unternommen werden!! Bis heute ist bei mir nichts passiert!! Ich habe einen Musterbrief mit Hilfe der Verbraucherzentrale-Seite verfasst und das Ganze widerrufen, worauf ich nur Mahnungen bekommen habe, um das Abo zu bezahlen, das habe ich bis heute nicht und ich werde auch nicht zahlen!! Diese Seite habe ich nie genutzt und 60 Euro für nichts und wieder nichts werde ich nicht zahlen!

[ edit]


----------



## Wembley (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Die Betreiber mögen Tiere. Zumindest, um mit ihnen Geld zu machen. 

Wie mit der neuen Domain [noparse]www.tiere-tipps.net[/noparse]

Die selben Betreiber - sie selbe Art den Preis (ganz unten) zu verstecken. Also nichts Neues. Daher gilt für diese Seite dasselbe wie die tiere-infos.de.
Die Infos kann man ja hier nachlesen. Wenn man das tut, weiß man, dass Panik nicht angebracht ist.


----------



## katzi (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

hallo leute!
ich habe heute mal wieder einen "netten" brief der online content ltd. erhalten! es ist nun die dritte mahnung und langsam mache ich mir so meine gedanken, was ich nun machen soll? ich habe mich natürlich nach der ersten mahnung schon im internet informiert und überall gelesen, dass man auf keinen fall zahlen soll und die sache einfach aussietzen soll, jedoch kommen nun immer wieder diese briefe!! könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen und sagen was ich tun soll? danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## jupp11 (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



katzi schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen und sagen was ich tun soll?


1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen 



katzi schrieb:


> jedoch kommen nun immer wieder diese briefe!!


na und?  seriöse Geschäftsleute schreiben  nicht dutzendmal sondern handeln


Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite


----------



## HUmax (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



katzi schrieb:


> es ist nun die dritte mahnung und langsam mache ich mir so meine gedanken, was ich nun machen soll? ich habe mich natürlich nach der ersten mahnung schon im internet informiert


Wenn man sich doch im Internet informiert hat, weiß man doch das immer wieder Mahnungen kommen.

Die Vebraucherzentrale Hamburg schreibt:



> * Zahlen Sie nicht!
> * Bleiben Sie stur!
> * Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!
> * Der Trick ist, Leute mit Mahnungen so einzuschüchtern, dass sie zahlen, ohne es zu müssen.
> ...


----------



## katzi (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

ja, eigentlich weiß ich ja dass ich nicht zahlen soll, aber man macht sich ja trotzdem seine gedanken! aufjedenfall weiß ich jetzt, dass ich NICHT zahlen werde! DANKE, DANKE üfr eure antworten! da geht's einem gleich wieder besser:sun::sun::sun::sun::sun:


----------



## Kütti (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*



Immo schrieb:


> Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de




Hier das Antwortschreiben an online Content LTD:wall:

-- AK--



> Sehr geehrte Damen & Herren von "Online Content LTD"
> 
> Am 16.06.2008 ist angeblich ein Dienstleistungsvertrag zwischen Ihnen & meiner Person zustande gekommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd tiere-infos.de*



Kütti schrieb:


> Hier das Antwortschreiben an online Content LTD:wall:



Ob es Sinn  macht Brieffreundschaften zu pflegen, sollte sich jeder gründlich überlegen.
Von jemandem  der wirklich davon etwas versteht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Yvonnsche (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo! Ich bin auch auf den Anbieter "Tiere-Infos.de" reingefallen! Dabei ist es eine total beknackte Seite,es gibt zig bessere und vor allem kostenlose Seiten im Netz! Ich erhielt auch erstmal E-Mails (mit denen man sich laut Anwalt den Popo abwischen kann,mit anderen Worten es zählt nicht!),dann plötzlich die letzte Mahnung per Post mit Drohungen von Anwalt bis Inkasso und Schufa-Eintrag! Gar nix werde ich da zahlen! Ich habe auch erst etwas Panik gehabt,bin dann aber hier im Forum gelandet und was ich da so gelesen habe... Nö,die kriegen nix von mir! Für 2 Min. auf deren Seite? Und den versprochenen Button bekam ich auch nie... Wobei die sich den getrost irgendwo anpinnen sollen,ich verzichte drauf! 
Ich habe denen auch mit Anwalt gedroht,soll ich wirklich zum Anwalt oder soll ich die Mahnungen weiter ignorieren?


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Yvonnsche schrieb:


> .... oder soll ich die Mahnungen weiter ignorieren?


zum x-ten Mal 

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Thread lesen 

Wenn diese Hinweise   nicht ausreichen   > Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt


----------



## klau-die (27 August 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Ich finde es ziemlich beängstigend, dass diese Unternehmen ihre Geldeintreibungsmethoden anscheinend verbessert haben. Immerhin sind Argumente wie: Ich hab nichts von dem Preis gewusst, weil der so klein in den AGBs stand jetzt hinfällig, weil er tatsächlich fettgedruckt am Ende des Anmeldeformulars steht. Außerdem wird sich jetzt noch durch eine Bestätigungmail abgesichert, dass man das Angebot auch wirklich annehmen will. Ich bin vor kurzem auch auf kochrezepter-server reingefallen und hab da sogar meine häusliche Adresse angegeben weil ich mir nichts weiter dabei gedacht habe, außer dass die mich halt regestrieren wollen. Ich weiß, dass das ziemlich naiv war, darum schieb ich jetzt Panik, dass außer den 59,90 Euro noch mehr Kohle auf mich zukommt, wenn ich nicht bezahle. Mittlerweile, das heißt nachdem ich die Foren hier hoch und runter gelesen hab, hab ich mich kein bisschen beruhigt, weil mir die Argumente ein bisschen veraltet vorkommen. Dass ich mich zurücklehnen soll und einfach nicht zahlen, weil die mir gar nichts können scheint mir zu einfach, immerhin haben die meine Wohnadresse und angeblich eine Bestätigungsmail...

Falls noch jemand etwas anderes dazu zu sagen hat, als das was schon im Forum steht (vielleicht eigene Erfahrungen), würd ich mich freuen.


----------



## jupp11 (27 August 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



klau-die schrieb:


> Mittlerweile, das heißt nachdem ich die Foren hier hoch und runter gelesen hab, .


Dann müßtest du mitbekommen haben, dass außer Drohmüll ( ob virtuell oder auf Papier  ist dabei herzlich egal ) , nichts weiter kommt.

Hast du wirlich die Links im Posting über deinem  gelesen?  Mehr gibt es dazu hier nicht zu sagen. 
Persönliche Rechtsberatung nur bei Verbraucherzentralen oder Anwalt.


----------



## wahlhesse (27 August 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Die Argumente sind, auch wenn sie veraltet erscheinen, immer noch aktuell. Die Masche der Anbieter ist ebensowenig veraltet, sie zieht anscheinend immer noch. Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide der Nutzlosbranche kann man immer noch mit der Lupe suchen. Vorher zu reagieren sollte man sich genau überlegen. die Nachteile sind oft höher als wenn man sich zurückhält.

Also, die Standardlinks ( 3 Beiträge zurück) lesen und zurücklehnen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Captain Picard (27 August 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Die Argumente sind, auch wenn sie veraltet erscheinen, immer noch aktuell.


und sie werden es immer bleiben, es sei denn es gäbe neue Gesetze, die  noch nachteiliger 
für  die Nutzlosbranche sein müßten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 August 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Einen recht interessanten Beitrag über die "Geschäfte" der Online Content Ltd. brachte das ZDF heute in der ZDF.Reporter-Sendung.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 August 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



> ZDFonline: Wieso schaffen es dubiose Internetseiten immer wieder, Verbraucher in die Kostenfalle zu locken?
> Ronny Jahn: Zuerst einmal bewerben die Betreiber ihre Seiten intensiv. Zum Beispiel versuchen sie bei Suchanfragen über Google im Ergebnis möglichst weit oben aufzutauchen. So schaffen sie es, viele Verbraucher auf ihre Seiten zu locken.


Das ist schon lange nicht mehr der Hauptverbreitungsweg. Der überwiegende Anteil wird über Spam geködert.


----------



## dvill (28 August 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Eindrucksvoll waren die vielen Kisten mit der Mahndrohpost. Da mussten die Großverdiener richtig schwer dran schleppen. So ein Pech, wenn die Zahlerquote, die sich durch schwachsinnige Mahndrohschreiben zur Schutzzahlung vor weiteren Mahndrohschreiben pressen lässt, doch mal nachlässt.

Immerhin hat die Staatsanwältin das Geschäftsmodell verstanden. Ein echter Fortschritt.


----------



## Baesle121069 (30 August 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

hallo

ich bin ganz neu hier
und ich bin im april auch darauf reingefallen

habe sofort von meinem widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht
aba es hies zahlen muß ich trotzdem

ich habe aber nicht bezahlt

nun kam das inkassoschreiben

was soll ich jetzt tun??

gruß baesle


----------



## jupp11 (30 August 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Baesle121069 schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt tun??


Tief Luft holen, sich beruhigen und dann: 
1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen

Sich nicht von heisser Luft und Drohmüllverbreitern einschüchtern lassen


----------



## dvill (30 August 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Wir dürfen keinen persönlichen Rat geben.

Das Problem mit den Kostenfallen ist aber schon rund 3 Jahre alt. Das Prinzip beruht erfahrungsgemäß darauf, ahnungslose Verbraucher mit irreführenden, ablenkenden, schwer erkennbaren oder sonstwie trickreichen Angeboten zur Eingabe von persönlichen Daten zu verleiten.

Diese Personen werden in der Folge mit schwachsinnigen rechtlichen Begründungen und einem angsterzeugenden Mahndroh-Theater zur "freiwilligen" Zahlung eines Schutzgeldes vor weiterer Mahnbedrohung gepresst.

Die Forderungen sind nach einhelliger Ansicht aller Verbraucherzentralen, der durchgängigen Rechtsprechung der zurückliegenden Jahre und aller Juristen, die nicht sich selbst entschieden haben, an dem Mahndroh-Theater mitzuverdienen, rechtlich unbegründet und vor Gericht nicht durchsetzbar.

Man darf sich also vorstellen, dass die Drahtzieher dies selbst sehr genau wissen, aber mit einem fetten Grinsen das Geld von denen kassieren, die die Drohung mit dem bösen Wolf in Kasperle-Drohtheater hinreichend "echt" empfanden.


----------



## craven295 (30 August 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo,

und zwar hab ich schon einen Brief bekommen von Online Contend Ltd. wegen Tiere-Infos, den hab ich weggeworfen, heute kam aber ein neuer Brief von nem Anwalt da stand meine IP Adresse etc, wenn ich nicht zahle steht da kommt es zu einem Mahnbescheid. 
Hab mir schon alles durchgelesen und werde auch nicht zahlen, bin sowieso minderjährig und somit ist das ganze von vorne rein nichtig.

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Wie viele Briefe werde ich den ca. noch erwarten? Und hören die irgendwann mal auf mir Briefe zu schicken oder werden die mich die nächsten Jahre damit weiterhin drohen?

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
craven295


----------



## dvill (30 August 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Es gibt viele Beispiele, dass die weitere Mahnbedrohung völlig unabhängig davon ist, ob sich jemand zur Zahlung pressen lässt. So oder so ist die Zahl der Mahndrohversuche nicht berechenbar. Spätestens am Sankt Nimmerleinstag ist Schluss.

Siehe auch: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413


----------



## craven295 (30 August 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Also kann das gutsein das die mich noch mehrere Jahre damit nerven können?


----------



## dvill (30 August 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Die nerven höchstens so lange, bis man den Mahndrohmüll als das erkennt, was er ist. Danach hilft ein Filter am Postfach. Viele hören auch nach dem dritten Versuch nix mehr. Muss man abwarten, so oder so.


----------



## craven295 (30 August 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Ok ich denke auch nicht das die das immer machen werden weil diese ganzen Drohungen kosten ja auch Geld für die.
Und was meinen Sie mit Postfach Filter? Der Begriff ist mir unbekannt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
craven295


----------



## dvill (30 August 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Mahnbedrohung per Briefpost kostet Geld. Briefe mit bezahltem Porto kommen immer nur wenige. Mahnbedrohung per Mail benötigt nur einen beschwerdefesten Provider, der am bestem am Geschäft mitverdient. Der muss dann auch mal einen dicken Briefumschlag extra bekommen.

Gegen Mailmüll helfen die Filterfunktionen der Mailprogramme. Einmal den Absender eintragen und man hat Ruhe.


----------



## naugatuck (30 August 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo
 Willkommen im Club,habe auch heute von einer Rechtsanwältin aus München eine Mahnung bekommen.
Zahlen will  ich nicht......
Wie soll das weiter gehen???
Gruß naugatuck


----------



## wahlhesse (30 August 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Thread lesen 

Wie es weitergeht? Hier:

Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite

Wegen dem Kram soll man sich nicht die Laune verderben lassen 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## amorin (31 August 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo 
Ich weiss ist schon lange kein Eintrag zu diesem Thema aber wollte nur mal zu Thema Briefkasten dieser Firma sagen . Habe auch Widerspruch eingelegt und zwar per ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein ,wurde abgeholt und mit dem Namen Weiß unterschrieben


----------



## Jennifer198622 (17 September 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo zusammen! Ich weiß dass hier schon lange keiner mehr geschrieben hat, aber ich habe das selbe Problem mit Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de. Ich habe mittlerweile auch eine Mahnung per e-meil erhalten, in der mir sogar gedroht wird. Das Problem ist das ich hier auch keinen Sinn für die Gebühr sehe. Außerdem wird mir folgendes vorgeworfen: 



> *Sehr geehrte(r) Herr/Frau Jennifer [......],
> 
> wir haben versucht, Ihnen auf dem Postweg unter der von Ihnen angegebenen Adresse für die von Ihnen genutzte Dienstleistung eine Mahnung zuzusenden, da sowohl die Rechnung als auch die Mahnung meiner Mandantin von Ihnen nicht beglichen wurde.  Die Angabe einer falschen Adresse geschah hier in offensichtlicher Absicht, den Rechnungs- und Mahnungszugang zu erschweren. Dies wird von uns als erstes Indiz für betrügerische Absicht gewertet. Entsprechende Veranlassungen werden getroffen.
> 
> *


Ich habe aber garkeine falsche Adresse angegeben.

Was soll ich jetzt machen???
Kann mir jemand helfen???

Liebe Grüße

Jennifer


----------



## webwatcher (17 September 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Mal daran gedacht, dass deine  Emailadresse im WWW stehen könnte   und sich jeder beliebige Dummbeutel damit in deinem Namen anmelden könnte?

Es ist Sache des Nutzlosanbieters zu beweisen, wer sich mit Deiner Mailadresse anmeldet, nicht deine.

Diskussionen  darüber mit  Nutzlosseitenbetreibern sind  wenig sinnvoll.


----------



## Jennifer198622 (17 September 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Also soll ich das einfach so laufen lassen?
Ich habe echt Angst das ich diese Rechnung bezahlen soll. Ich meine dass die das so einfach machen können ist echt ein starkes Stück, ich habe mittlerwile schon von 3 Internetseiten eine Zahlungsaufforderung obwohl ich diese Seite garnicht in Anspruch genommen habe. Mein Freund wurde auch schon von zwei angeschrieben. Wie soll man denn da am besten reagieren???


----------



## webwatcher (17 September 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Jennifer198622 schrieb:


> Mein Freund wurde auch schon von zwei angeschrieben. Wie soll man denn da am besten reagieren???



Lest euch das in Ruhe durch und  schaut euch die Videos an, dann dürfte es
 keine Ängste mehr geben 

1) Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Yvonnsche (18 September 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



naugatuck schrieb:


> Hallo
> Willkommen im Club,habe auch heute von einer Rechtsanwältin aus München eine Mahnung bekommen.
> Zahlen will ich nicht......
> Wie soll das weiter gehen???
> Gruß naugatuck


 
Bekam auch Post vom Anwalt aus München,da ich bereits wußte woher der Wind weht ließ ich den Brief zurück gehen mit dem Poststempel "Empfänger unbekannt verzogen".Wenn ihr einen netten Postboten habt ist das eine sehr gute Sache...  Ansonsten hätte ich das Ganze einfach nur ignoriert,dazu rate ich jedem! Habe mich mit einem Freund unterhalten,der wiederrum ist mit einem Anwalt befreundet und fragte da mal nach.Die können einem gar nichts!


----------



## dvill (19 September 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Der Schuss ging wohl nach hinten los. Einige mögen sich zur Zahlung haben erpressen lassen, aber viel mehr haben wohl die Aufkläsungswelle zur Kenntnis genommen:

Druck erzeugt Gegendruck | Augsblog.de

Die albernen Mahndroh-Erpressungsschreiben erzeugen nur noch Mitleid, keine Angst.


----------



## Sabo1604 (22 September 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Moin moin,
wir schlagen uns auch schon ein Jahr mit Online Content
(Routenplaner) herum und nun geht es in die Runde
mit besagter Anwältin aus München.

die Frau RA scheint etwas Probleme mit dem Lesen zu haben.
Nachdem wir sie bereits im Februar aufforderten Ihre Vollmacht
vorzulegen und eine Bestätigung, dass das Mandat der RA Vorgängerin
erloschen ist, und dies im Juli wiederholt haben, erhalten wir
nun am Samstag (20.9) wiederum einen Standardbrief, allerdings
diesmal mit einer Kopie eines Urteils des Amtsgerichts Wiesbaden(vom
4.8.2008 ),
aus dem hervorgeht, dass Online content wohl ein Verfahren gewonnen
hat. In der Begründung des Gerichts steht unter anderem folgende
Begründung zu Gunsten von Online Content: 
"Die Klägerin kann sich nicht darauf berufen, dass im Rechtsverkehr davon
ausgegangen wird, dass die Nutzung von Routenplanern gebührenfrei ist
und sie daher der Internetseite keiner genaueren Prüfung unterzogen hat,
Bei den zahlreichen kostenlosen Routenplanern im Internet ist es normalerweise nicht notwendig, persönliche Daten einzugeben. Ist dies
wie hier nötig, sollte der Nutzer aufmerksam werden und zumindest die Hinweise lesen".

Öhm und nun??? 
Sollte man nun doch klein begeben??
Dennoch haben wir Frau RA nochmal gebeten ihre Bevollmächtigung
nun mal vorzulegen.

Grüssle
Willi


----------



## physicus (22 September 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> 1) Das lesen:
> Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de
> 
> 2) Das schauen:
> ...



Dann ist das hier noch hilfreich:
Druck erzeugt Gegendruck | Augsblog.de
Folge einfach den Links und lies dort weiter!

Damit solltest Du auskommen. Die paar Links halfen bisher Allen, mit 2 oder 3 Ausnahmen (aber da gab es wohl Verständnisprobleme).
Ob ein mailkontakt mit diesen Betreibern sehr sinnvoll ist, ist fraglich:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html
Diese erfahrung machte auch vor einigen Wochen der Spiegel (www.spiegel.de) als sie bei einer Abofalle anfragten wie sie zu den Vorwürfen stehen und als Antwort nur die 08/15-Mail bezüglich abgelaufener Testzeitraum und Zahlungspflicht zurückbekamen.


LG
P


----------



## amorin (24 September 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo
Ich habe gerade einen sehr interessanten Artikel in unserer Tageszeitung gefunden , Dieser Artikel handelt von den dubiosen Machenschaften dieser Anwältin.Der Journalist hat versucht kontakt zu Ihr aufzunehmen. Es ist ein sehr interessanter Artikel ,also ich bin leider nicht sehr computerfit aber wenn ihr mir eure E-mail adresse zukommen lasst dann kann ich den artikel über Anhang schicken , aber bitte nicht über Outlook das kann ich leider nicht.:scherzkeks: oder kann ich das hier veröffentlichen :roll:


----------



## amorin (24 September 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

schaut euch bitte mal meinen beitrag an (amorin) LG


----------



## Captain Picard (24 September 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Artikel über diese Anwältin gibt es mittlerweile zu dutzenden. Gestern abend war sie  Thema in SAT1 Akte08.

Im Forum ist sie seit vielen Monaten bekannt.


----------



## amorin (24 September 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Sorry, ich wollte hier niemanden belästigen nur helfen und beruhigen


----------



## webwatcher (24 September 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

An alle die sich durch die lächerlichen Drohschreiben der K.G. verunsichert oder belästigt fühlen:

K.  G.  und die Mülltonne | Augsblog.de


----------



## dvill (25 September 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Spamtraps bestellen Mahndroh-Erpressungs-Dienstleistungen:

Mahnspam von K. G. jetzt wöchentlich | NiX-Spam-Forum | iX-Artikel-Foren
Wochenrückblick Rechnungs- und Mahnungs-Spam | NiX-Spam-Forum | iX-Artikel-Foren


----------



## dvill (27 September 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Ich habe deutliche Zweifel an den Gebührenzuschlägen der flächendeckenden Mahndroh-Erpressung durch ein Serienbrief-Anwältinnenschreiben.


> Eine Gebühr über 1,3 darf der RA nach Anm. zu Nr. 2300 VV RVG nur fordern, wenn die Tätigkeit umfangreich oder schwierig war. Dies wird der RA entscheiden müssen. Es ist hier Vorsicht geboten, nicht überhöht abzurechnen. Alleine eine Mittelgebühr wäre schon 1,5, was also nicht der Regelfall sein kann, da alles über 1,3 gut begründet werden muss.


Von Außergerichtliche Tätigkeit - Rechtsanwaltsgebühren nach RVG


> Teil 2 Außergerichtliche Tätigkeiten einschließlich der Vertretung im Verwaltungsverfahren
> 
> Abschnitt 3 Vertretung
> 
> ...


Angesichts der großen Anzahl gleichlautender Mahndroh-Erpressungsschreiben wird pro Einzelfall sicherlich nur ein einfaches Schreiben mit automatisierter Unterschrift erzeugt. Abgerechnet wird aber nach "2300 VV RVG".


----------



## webwatcher (27 September 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Angesichts der großen Anzahl gleichlautender Mahndroh-Erpressungsschreiben wird pro Einzelfall sicherlich nur ein einfaches Schreiben mit automatisierter Unterschrift erzeugt. Abgerechnet wird aber nach "2300 VV RVG".


Nur mit  automatischer Mahndrohmüllerzeugung und  Verbreitung sind die aberwitzigen  Mengen zu 
bewältigen. Realistische  Schätzungen gehen von zigtausenden  aus. Angenommen, die gute Dame 
würde es wirklich manuell von eigener Hand unterschreiben. wäre sie sicher bereits wegen akuter 
Handgelenksentzündung in orthopädischer Behandlung. Bei flotter  Abwicklung   angenommenen 5 Sekunden 
pro Mahndrohmüllschreiben ergäbe bei 50000 Schreiben >  250000 Sekunden   gleich 70 Stunden 
entsprechend ca 10  Tage  a 7 Stunden  dauerunterschriftleisten


----------



## dvill (30 September 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Wiesbadener Kurier · Kostenpflichtiger Routenplaner: Anklage wegen Internet-Abzocke - Die hessische Justiz versucht eine härtere Gangart einzulegen


> WIESBADEN Die Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt hat den ehemaligen Geschäftsführer der Online Content Ltd. sowie die derzeitige Geschäftsführerin der Firma wegen Betruges und versuchten Betruges angeklagt. Die Firma war bislang in Wiesbaden-Amöneburg ansässig, ist aber nach Oberursel umgezogen. Sie macht im Internet zahlreiche kostenpflichtige Angebote, wo sie Grußkarten, Hausaufgabenhilfen und Sudoku-Rätsel vertreibt.


Besser als nichts.


----------



## Reducal (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Besser als nichts.


Es ist mEn nichts, jetzt über ein halbes Jahr nach der Zustellung der Klageschrift. Sonst würde hier nicht stehen:





			
				Wiesbadener Kurier schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=Geneva,Arial,sans-serif]Die Anklage, die _*noch nicht zugelassen*_ ist[/FONT]


----------



## dvill (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Nichts war's zuvor in dem ersten Fall mit tausenden Anzeigen im Hessischen, die gegen Kostenfallensteller gerichtet waren. Zu der Zeit haben die Behörden nicht einmal versucht, das Problem zu begreifen oder gar den Vorgängen auf den Grund zu gehen.

Wenn jetzt immerhin einzelne Personen das Problem begreifen und wenigstens einen guten Willen zeigen zu wollen, ist das immer noch wenig, aber besser als nichts.


----------



## dvill (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Die ekelhafte Mahnbedrohung ist noch steigerungsfähig:

Online Service Ltd - Seite 14 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Registerportal


> Amtsgericht Bad Homburg Aktenzeichen: HRB 11106
> 
> Neueintragungen
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



> Es besteht zumindest in den Fällen, welche uns aufgrund der nun über 100 Mandate in diesem Bereich bekannt sind,  kein  Zahlungsanspruch.


Abofallen: Gehaltberater.de und die Mahnungen von RA K. G. | Rechtblog


----------



## dvill (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Nett: Hier geht mal ein Anbieter mit gutem Beispiel voran.


> Das Unternehmen muss dem vzbv nun umfangreiche Angaben über seine Geschäfte, insbesondere zu dem mit den Online-Portalen erzielten Umsätzen, machen. Das Landgericht Hanau sah es als erwiesen an, dass der Anbieter vorsätzlich gegen das Wettbewerbsrecht verstoßen habe, da er die Onlineportale auch nach der Abmahnung durch den vzbv unverändert weiter betrieb und sogar ein neues Portal mit dem gleichen Wettbewerbsverstoß eröffnete.


Kein Wunder, dass dann schnell mal eine 1-Pfund-Ltd. dazugegründet wird. Das unterbricht sicherlich die Reichweite begriffsfähiger Gerichte.

PS: Die Verbraucherzentrale stellt freundlicherweise auch die Urteile online. Links rechts am Rand.

PSPS: Preisfrage: Wie heißt der Anwalt der seriösen Geschäftsleute? Na? Richtig!


----------



## Sync0r (10 Januar 2009)

*outsource*

hab heut auch mal wieder post von Frau G. bekommen^^

nun die 2te und letzte mahnung...sollte ja bald ruhe sein :-D

hier der brief der mir geschickt wurde:


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Das ist stark. Kein Rumgeeier, ein Satz, alles Notwendige exakt auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Und die Fortsetzung ist auch bereits da... :-D


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Bamberg ist überall.


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Schon sehr merkwürdig, dieser Umgang mit persönlichen Daten:

site:strafrechtguenther.de - Google-Suche

Ob die Betroffenen der Verwendung ihrer Daten in diesem Zusammenhang zugestimmt haben?


----------



## tuxedo (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Schon sehr merkwürdig, dieser Umgang mit persönlichen Daten:
> 
> site:strafrechtguenther.de - Google-Suche
> 
> Ob die Betroffenen der Verwendung ihrer Daten in diesem Zusammenhang zugestimmt haben?



Interessant ist dieses PDF:
site:strafrechtguenther.de - Google-Suche
Herr/Frau 43 43

Folgerung: Das sind alles autogenerierte Mahnung. Von wegen die Forderungen wurden geprüft und so....


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Wie erklärt sich das?

site:rak-muenchen.de strafrecht "brienner str. 44 / IV" - Google-Suche

Google-Cache weiß was, was im Original nicht zu finden ist? Sachen gibt's.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Google-Cache weiß was, was im Original nicht zu finden ist? Sachen gibt's.


Für die weniger erfahrenen Leser: Google Cache hält Vergangenheitsmomente fest.
Anscheinend  möchte  man  die Dame der Vergangenheit 
anvertrauen, wenn man schon nicht ernsthaft gegen sie vorgeht.


----------



## Sabo1604 (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Moin moin,

wir schlagen uns auch schon über 18 monaten, zunächst mit
der vorgängerin von frau [...] und nun mit ihr, rum.
die dame hat sich uns gegenüber bis heute nicht legitimiert,
dass ihr tatsächlich das mandat von der RA [...] übertragen wurde.
seit diesem schreiben:
"    2008-07-17
       Ihr Aktenzeichenxxxx, Ihr Schreiben vom 2008-07-07
    Sehr geehrte Frau [...],
 Ich verweise auf mein Schreiben vom 20.02.2008, dessen Empfang von Ihrer
  Kanzlei am 25.2.2008 bestätigt wurde, laut Rückantwortkarte.
  Demnach zweifele ich Ihre Bevollmächtigung an, solange Sie mir nicht die seinerzeit
  geforderten Unterlagen beibringen.
     Im übrigen bin es nun mehr als Leid und daher geht mit gleicher Post, 
  eine Beschwerde an die Anwaltskammer München. 


  Mit freundlichen Grüßen"


ist nun ruhe.
Die Anwaltskammer hat sich übrigens bis heute nicht gemeldet.
Vermutlich ist unsere Beschwerde in der Fülle der Beschwerden unter-
gegangen.


grüssle
willi


----------



## Katzenlady (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo,Leute 
ich habe gelesen,
das es euch 2007 so ergangen ist.
Mir ergeht es jetzt so.
Wie ist es denn bei euch gelaufen?
Ich habe die blöde Seite nur angeklickt,
weil ich eine Katze gesucht habe.
Über verschiedene Tierheime bin ich auf den Link gekommen und dachte,
das dort auch noch Katzen sind,
die ein Zuhause suchen.
Bei der Anmeldung habe ich mir nur gedacht,
das richtige Tierfreunde gesucht werden,
um Tierquälerei auszuschließen.
Den Link,
den ich dann bekommen habe,
funktionierte erst gar nicht,
so dass ich die Seite noch nie gesehen habe.
Trotzdem wollen die nun 59,95+5,00 € Verzugspauschale von mir haben.
Da ich zuerst nur Emailkontakt zu Denen hatte,
nachdem die Wiederrufszeit angeblich abgelaufen war,
habe ich meinen Anwalt gefragt,
was ich da machen kann.
Er sagte:
Nichts.
Warten Sie auf eine schriftliche Mahnung.
Dann kommen Sie wieder
und ich erledige den Rest.
Ich habe zwar auch eine Rechtschutzversicherung,
aber mir das Alles zu blöd und zu stressig.
Kennt vielleicht Jemand einen leichtern und einfacheren Weg?


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Es steht im Prinzip alles schon in den blauen Links ganz oben auf der Seite.

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wie geht es weiter, wenn man das einfach "aussitzt"?
Ganz einfach. Mit dem üblichen Mahn- und Droh-Kasperletheater.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Mahnungen verunsichern viele Fuldaer


> Die Polizei habe ihm geraten, die Drohungen zu ignorieren, denn diese Firmen würden nicht vor Gericht ziehen.


Eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Sommer, aber immerhin.


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Zu: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...weis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html#post252486

Müssen Richter verstehen, wie die Technik mit sauberen Vordereingängen und weniger sauberen Durchtunnelungen zu Hintereingängen funktioniert, wenn sie selbst "Überprüfungen" im Netz vornehmen?

MCNeubert lawblog


----------



## dvill (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Brieffreundschaften mit Inkasso-Stalkern lohnen sich nicht. Im Gegenteil, dort wird kräftig nachgenötigt (auch gegenüber Kindern, oder sogar, gerade bei Kindern):

iq test nie eingeloggt und co.


> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bei unserem Kunden-Support.
> 
> wir haben Ihre Beanstandung erhalten und erwidern hierauf wie folgt:
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Software für Anwälte ist ein echter Kassenschlager.

Im http://ebundesanzeiger.de ist für "ra office" ein netter Überschuss zum Geschäftsjahr 2007 dokumentiert.


----------



## Tobiasmotte (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hallo,

wüßte gern ob du inszwischen weitergekommen bist. Ich hab das Gleiche wie du und weiß nicht ob ich bezahlen soll. Hast du es gemacht?
Liebe Gruesse
tobiasmotte


----------



## bernhard (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*



> Aber auch wenn es passiert und man reingefallen ist: Lassen Sie sich nicht beeindrucken von Inkasso- und Anwaltsschreiben. Einfach abheften und gar nicht reagieren. Nur wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, was nicht passiert, ins Haus flattert, muss man Widerspruch einlegen und die Verbraucherzentrale informieren.


ZDF.de - Angeklickt und abgezockt


----------



## dvill (12 März 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

heise online - 12.03.09 - Hausdurchsuchungen bei Abofallen-Betreibern


> Im Rahmen von Ermittlungen gegen Betreiber von Abofallen hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt am Dienstag rund zehn Objekte durchsuchen lassen. Wie die Sprecherin D. M.-Sch. heise online bestätigte, ging es dabei insbesondere um das Unternehmen "Go Web Ltd", das viele einschlägige Angebote betreibt. "Go Web" betreibt inzwischen viele Angebote, für die vorher Online Content Ltd und Net Content Ltd verantwortlich waren, als deren "Director" seinerzeit M. B. fungierte.


----------



## dvill (11 April 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Re:WochenrückblickRechnungs-undMahnungs-Spam | iX11/2003,S.123:E-Mail-Filterung | iX-Artikel-Foren


> Received: from kvm2-204.aixit.com


Site report for fabriken.de


> Netblock owner	Aixit GmbH


Das ist natürlich reiner Zufall.


----------



## Majoschi (14 April 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Hab mir die Seite mal angeguckt, aus reiner neugier. Finde diese Unverschämtheit ja schon fast wieder witzig:



> * Um *Missbrauch* und wissentliche Falscheingaben zu vermeiden, wird Ihre IP-Adresse 141.... bei der Teilnahme gespeichert. Anhand dieser Adresse sind Sie über Ihren Provider: NT2.URZ.Uni-.....DE identifizierbar. Durch Betätigung des Button "Zum Haustierarchiv " beauftrage ich tiere-infos.de, mich für den Zugang zur Tiere - Datenbank freizuschalten sowie für das tiere-infos.de-Gewinnspiel zu registrieren. * Der einmalige Preis für einen Sechs-Monats-Zugang zu unserer Datenbank beträgt *59,95 Euro inkl. gesetzlicher Mehrwertssteuer*.


 
wer betreibt den hier den Missbrauch? Die Seite ist ja nun nicht gerade so ausgelegt dass Biologen sich hier neues Fachwissen holen, sie zielt genau auf Kinder und Familien...

auch das Häkchen ist niedlich,


> Ich habe die AGB & Verbraucherinformationen gelesen
> und akzeptiert und erhalte absofort Zugriff auf die Datenbank von tiere-infos.de
> 
> *BESONDERE HINWEISE *
> ...


mal ne blöde Frage:
Kann denn die Dienstleistung (Also Einsicht in die Datenbank in diesem Fall) überhaupt vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist (1 Monat) *nicht* beginnen, wenn man nach der Registrierung sofort in die Datenbank weitergeleitet wird? Ist doch eine sehr linke Masche oder?

kennt jemand ein Tool was besorgte Eltern/Menschen installieren können, was gezielt solche Seiten vermeidet, ala Kindersicherung/Spamfilter für LTD's ?


----------



## dvill (25 April 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

"Die Staatsanwaltschaft München 1" "ermittelt gegen" Strafanzeige "wegen Nötigung und Betrug" site:vzhh.de - Google-Suche


----------



## jazzy_1988 (28 April 2009)

*Anmeldung tiere-infos.de*

Guten Tag,
habe mich ebenfalls dort Angemeldet. Nach der Anmeldung im Februar hatte ich danach aber Angst das ich estwas bezahlen müsste und habe deshalb noch am selben Tage eine Widerrufungs e-mail geschrieben und habe mir danach aber keine Sorgen mehr gemacht. Bekam dann, etwa ein Monat später, eine Zahlungsaufforderung wo drin stand das ich nicht widerrufen hätte und deshalb Zahlen muss. Hab mich total gewundert und nicht gezahlt. Habe wieder eine e-mail geschrieben, das ich widerrufen hätte und zudem auch noch das meine Minderjährige Schwester sich dort angemeldet hätte. (Hab mir die Lüge mit meine Schwester ausgedacht weil das mit Miderjährigen dann Nichtig wär.) 
Keine Reaktion von denen daraufhin. 
Dann kam die LETZTE MAHNUNG. Hab schon voll Angst bekommen aber habe dann trotzdem nicht bezahlt obwohl ich kurz davor war, aber habe mir dann gedacht das ich nichts falsch gemacht habe. Habe dann eine Brief verfasst weil ich dachte das die ganzen E-mails nicht angekommen wären. Bekam dann folgende e-mail zurück:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau ,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bei unserem Kunden-Support.
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Diese E-Mail habe ich heute bekommen, ich hab dann voll sauer eine zurück geschrieben wo drin stand wie das sein kann das nach so langer Zeit meine E-Mail doch ankommt, aber die Widerufungs E-Mail dich ich unmittelbar nach der Anmeldung geschickt habe nicht? Außerdem hab ich Ihnen schriftlich etwas zukommen lassen wo ich Ihnen diesmal erneuert klar gemacht habe. Ansonsten sehe ich mich gezwungen rechtliche Schritte einzugehen.

War das richtig von mir? Was soll ich sonst noch tun? Warten und alles aussitzen? Hab ein bisschen panik.

Vielen Dank schonmla fürs durchlesen.

Gruß Jazzy


----------



## Antiscammer (28 April 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Dein Fall ist das beste Beispiel dafür.

Lies lieber mal die Artikel oben auf dieser Seite in den blauen Links.


----------



## dvill (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Online Content Ltd  tiere-infos.de*

Members only?


----------

